# Morels -2016



## poetpowr

Show me you morels. what's the terrain look like? What region is popping them now?


----------



## Old Elm

" Boris the Beard" Here's the deal straight up. In abt 3/4 weeks these two guys ( Buchtornman &amp; Shroomtrooper) will start posting all sorts of info, like the WrenOmeter,ramps,lilac's ect. The trick is to watch for when they stop posting, cause that means they're out in the woods harvesting morels and won't have time to post. Sweet &amp; Simple!!


----------



## Old Elm

" Buckthornman " " Shroomtropper "


----------



## chelios

So true Old Elm, about buckthorn and shroomtrooper.

Yesterday I went out in the woods around Tomah. Holy crapoly, the deer ticks, both adult and seed ticks, are out in force. Took my fiance, boy, and I 30 minutes to collect 6 by just skirting the edges. Not even going deep.


----------



## buckthornman

Y'all better start takin shots of permathin and deet just so you can keep up with trooper and I. And elm lets pass the knowledge on to those that have some natural sense. Into the thorn boys!!!


----------



## poetpowr

thanks for the responses. "Old Elm" "Buckthornman" and "Shroomtrooper" First time actively looking for morels. Usually have success with CoW and Hens, puffballs, chantrelles, black tulips.


----------



## chelios

Buckthornman, I was a Camp Lejeune Marine, so ticks don't scare me. I was just letting Old Elm know that the scourge is out early this year. I wonder what you are implying in regard to "natural sense". All I know is, when I feel they're out, they are out. And where. Anyway, have fun out there.


----------



## shroomtrooper

I thought you guys would be here pretty soon. Ha, you guys get me even more pumped up.


----------



## poetpowr

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## shroomtrooper

Boris, seems like you know more than you let on, soil temps is what I look at too, even have my own thermometer. I have not looked at them yet until you posted, wow pretty high already. 
Nice to see you on the forum OldElm and Bucky, sure was nice last year, even tho I had to reschedule a couple of times, but made me hit the road down south, paid off. I wonder if we will get a late April harvest this year? Good luck to you Boris and my friends, I cant wait. Boris, Black Tulips ? Same as black trumpets?


----------



## poetpowr

shroomtrooper, I'm just learning. Have only been looking for edible mushrooms for a year. But i google the [email protected]# about something i have interest and want to be success in my hobbies. I already liked going hiking and backpacking and since a kid have been looking for edible berries preferrably black raspberries and blueberries, and now adding mushrooms makes it more enjoyable.


----------



## poetpowr

oops , yeah i meant black trumpets. so far have journaled 2 good spots.


----------



## Old Elm

" shroomtrooper " - " buckthornman " It's sure shaping up like 2012, ( Early ) was out today and the skunk cabbage is already poking through, and the city lilacs have buds on them too, abt the size of a mouse's ear. 
Going to be a different year for shrooming, as my Dad passed away Jan 28Th. 92 years old, and hunted right through the whole 2015 season. Our last time out we slayed the Honeys in mid Oct. Sure do miss him &amp; his knowledge.

//i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a636/OldElm1/FullSizeRender_zpsqbtbu4ho.jpg[/IMG]//i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a636/OldElm1/FullSizeRender_zpsqbtbu4ho.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## Old Elm

Dang it all, the kids got me one of those new laptop computer deals, and I can't get the photo URL thing figured out. Anyone got an easy way to load photo's here? How about off of an iPhone? Got to be an easy way besides photo bucket?


----------



## chelios

Old elm, I'm sorry to hear of your father's passing.

In regards to this year's morels, this next 10 days or so, we are looking at night time times around freezing and below. That should add to the confusion a little bit.


----------



## jdk32581

Old elm

I use tinypic.com to load pics from my computer and the tinypic app in the app store to load from my ipad/iphone . The app is a lot quicker


----------



## Old Elm

THX'z Chelios.

It's always a game with the weather, but over here we got to be patient cause it's still a long ways til they pop. Soil temps will come up fast as we're in for rain, and the leaf canopy isn't out so the sun will do its job. Fun to be getting out in the woods though.


----------



## Old Elm

" jdk32581 " thank you for the tinypic tip. It's always good to see pictures posted.


----------



## shroomtrooper

I am sorry to hear about your father, I am sure you will be thinking a lot about him this year, hopefully with a smile.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Boris, I have yet to find fresh black trumpets, I am jealous. And Chants. Did find my 1st hedgehog last year, they are really good, firmer good flavor.


----------



## jdk32581

My chants and trumpets all come from beech trees here in Ohio


----------



## poetpowr

Shroomtrooper, I am hoping to receive permission again to go on the land that I found some of the black trumpets again. It was the first weekend in Sept last year. Found the chants at a nearby mn state park mid summer. and i'm jealous of you finding morels. First year trying so I will use that handy tiny pic app mentioned earlier if i do. everything is probably a month away at least.


----------



## Old Elm

http://www.hummingbirds.net/map.html

Buckthornman, the hummingbirds are starting to head up our way,although they haven't quiet got into KY yet. Really looking forward to your first "WrenOmeter report! Shaping up to be a banner morel season for us.


----------



## buckthornman

Wrenometer is still on defcon 0. I have a funny notion that the ground cover might be less than in years past? Might be like hunting snowshoes in a brown forest! That snow you received is gift. Hoping the train of mild air starts after this week. Oldelm you sure know how to fire people up! Bags plastic or mesh. Lmao...I use both. Buckthornman shreds plastic


----------



## kellyf

At what soil temp do morels start appearing?


----------



## caitlinw19

I'm going to be a first time hunter out this year...can someone clue me in as to the "wrenometer"? I get that it has something to do with the behavior of wrens. Is it just that morels tend to pop up when you start seeing wrens that have migrated back up north, or is it some other trend in their behavior that seems to be a good indicator?


----------



## Old Elm

"Caitlinw19 " The WrenOmeter, is a highly specialized measuring indicator/ predictor, of just where the morels season progression is at.

Just kidding, actually you hit it all pretty close, it's one of a few pieces we put together to know when the flush is really on and to be out harvesting. Hope you have a GRAND time, and enjoy your first successful season, good luck. 

Kelly, the soil temps can vary so much in the woods that I don't go by them at all, but rather by what the woods themselves are telling me. I believe the book people will tell you the temp should be around 53 -56. Who knows/cares, better to look for things like, lilacs, fiddle heads, ramps, wrens, pheasant back, ....ect. Like "Buckthornman" says nothing to do with the calendar. This is a progression, and it's awesome to participate in it. Good luck &amp; Enjoy.

P.S. All, The "TICKS" are really out in force!!


----------



## caitlinw19

Thanks OldElm! Had a feeling that was what the super high tech wrenometer is all about. 

Looking forward to giving this a try! Wishing you a fruitful season as well!


----------



## mushroom_mentor

Hi everyone! If you're just getting started and need help finding your first morels, check out this super informative video on getting started. This is my passion and hope to help others discover their passion for mushrooms as well!!! Good luck! Here is the link to my video: http://youtu.be/ismIK7GhmP8


----------



## Old Elm

" mushroom_mentor " Oh my goodness that was some video! However that was a big O'le cotton wood you were showing the bark on, and the two dried out leaves were def not Elm, but rather cotton wood. Oh well, we sometimes find morels around cottonwoods, if there are dead elms close by. Do you need help identifying tree's?


----------



## newb87

I did see a few elms through out the video but not the cottonwood's you were describing as elms. Also ticks are always in the brush... they just start moving around quicker when it gets warm. It was a good video tho just need more experience.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Yes , the leaves where not Elm, and ticks can come out earlier than you think. OldElm gave me some advice about Elm bark that has served me well. Nice video but you should edit and show some real Elm leaves and bark. Hey, at least your on the way. When I first started the dead Ash trees kind of threw me. Warming up next week, found one new hit and run spot.


----------



## Old Elm

" shroomtrooper ", straight up here's the deal. We're gonna make a raid on Pierce Cty Wis, around Prescott (sort of), so if Ya want in here's the dates. Sun/April24Th, Mon/April25Th,Tues/April26Th. Let me know what day if you want in, and we can meet @ the Freedom station in Prescott. Make sure you're not being followed!! Ha Ha,


----------



## shroomtrooper

OLDELM, sounds good. I am off the 25th and 26th ( I work 12 hr days so I get a lot of days off during the week) 25th for sure, I will take extra precautions, so as not to be followed. Just let me know what time. Think any will be out, I am sure ramps will be up. Thanks.


----------



## buckthornman

Freedom station Ya say! Good luck elm and troop! You guys don,t really need it but I wish you the best! No wrenometer reading. I bet the next two weeks a lot is going to change. I,'ll keep you boys updated. Hope to meet you guys someday and if I don't get to in the flesh maybe somewhere else! God bless and go gettem! Into the thorns!!!!!


----------



## treebeardlennon

shroomtrooper, I don't know what part of MN you're in, but here in southeast Minnesota ramps have been up for a little while. I took the picture below on March 31st. I've been pickin' a few here and there to eat with taters and eggs! Shrooms shouldn't be too far out! Scarlet Cups are everywhere, and in addition to ramps the trout lily are coming out of the ground, wild ginger is poppin' up with the ramps, garlic mustard, and the rue anemone are blooming among other things! Spring is truly a wonderful (and delicious) season!



Anyways, long time lurker but first time poster on this forum! Happy hunting!


----------



## shroomtrooper

Thanks for the shout out Treebeard, just a hour or so in any direction sure makes a difference. I thought Iowa would be hitting now, but they just got some cold weather from what it sounds like.Well Buckthorn, luck is a big part of it, looking forward to hooking up with Oldelm. I am kinda to the point that I have alot of small spots to keep me busy, and unlike my first couple years I know I will always will get plenty. So it frees me up for another adventure. Its not even about finding alot of Morels now, I like the exploring . Treebeardt I am west of the Twin cities.


----------



## Old Elm

shroomtrooper , Monday the 25Th. 7:30A.M. Freedom. I have a good feeling things will be happening.

"Buckthornman" Our little brown feathered friends should be back by then..... :wink:


----------



## Old Elm

"TreebeardLennon " thanks for posting the ramp picture. Can you help me out? I used to use photo bucket, but this year I can't get a single "URL image" to copy out. If I post a picture my whole darn photo bucket is available to anyone on the site. What method are you using to post an individual picture? I'm not real teck-y


----------



## treebeardlennon

Yeah of course OldElm! I use the website imgur which is pretty alright. Some people complain that it reduces photo quality a little bit, but for my purposes I don't mind much. So go ahead and create an imgur account. Once you have a photo or two in your gallery, click the photo you would like to share on this forum. A dialog window with some sharing options should pop up. On the right hand side of the dialog window, there will be something that says "HTML (websites/blogs)" and beneath it there will be a link inside some angle brackets with some fancy lookin' code. Copy that and paste it into your message on this website!



Finish crafting your message and voila! Now you've got a beautiful image in your post! If that didn't make any sense, or if you're having trouble navigating imgur, let me know and I'd be happy to help you out!

shroomtrooper, I'm definitely a ways south and east of you. I'm in the neighborhood of the Rice-Goodhue County line. The Big Woods is at my back doorstep! Check some south facing slopes in hardwood forest and you might get lucky and find some ramps! If not, scout some potential new shroom spots to make up for it!


----------



## treebeardlennon

Well shoot, turns out the flowers that I thought were Rue Anemone are actually sharp-lobed hepatica! I guess I need to work on my flower identification. I'm dumb.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Hey OldElm. I had the same problem. Go to photobucket. click on your picture,right click mouse and something different this year you select copy image, not the address. Then go to forum, select insert picture then paste CTRL+V worked for me


----------



## shroomtrooper

Hey Treebeard, just looked today and some ramps are coming up, tiny tho


----------



## buckthornman

Old them little brown birds fly pretty fast. Strooper syrup is just another great thing from nature. And its my first sign of spring. I'm lucky enough to have some maples in my yard. Ferns just starting not even fiddleheads yet. Talk with you guys later today. Bucky


----------



## Old Elm

&lt;a href=&quot;&lt;a href=&quot;http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/OldElm1/media/IMG_0830_zpskjqbtwfi.jpg.html&quot; target


----------



## Old Elm

//i.imgur.com/WY86i1s.jpg[/img]//i.imgur.com/WY86i1s.jpg[/url][/img][/url]


----------



## Old Elm

Thanks " TreebeardLennon" your suggestion has worked.This new laptop has W2010,and the O'le photo Bucket would give me a "URL" which this site seems to like.

Don't get all worked up about the Photo, as it's from 05/10/2014, I do believe this season is a closer copy of 2012,and we could be seeing them soon, next 10days......


----------



## Old Elm

//i.imgur.com/8UnidFU.jpg[/img]//i.imgur.com/8UnidFU.jpg[/url][/img][/url]


----------



## mushroom_mentor

Here's another video that fixes some mistakes we made (in the first video) and addresses how to find and utilize resources to help you find morels. This forum gets a shout out in the video!

Link to the new video:

https://youtu.be/dUxufP0AHqY


----------



## Old Elm

https://youtu.be/7Wi_MM8-Yj4


----------



## Old Elm

https://youtu.be/PZQg4g4rZyY


----------



## Old Elm

https://youtu.be/6JurrfK_wQI


----------



## treebeardlennon

Glad to hear I could help OldElm. Warm weather ahead has got me excited... Shouldn't be long now! Last night I went and scouted some land my folks purchased a while back and found a few dying elms, lots of ash, and a boatload of buckthorn. Ouch! Turns out there's some ramps out there too (see photo). Fortunately for me my parents don't like ramps OR mushrooms (i know right?? They've never even tried morels... :roll so I don't have to share what I find with them. The spot looks promising so... fingers crossed!

 

Mushroom_mentor, I haven't watched your newest video yet but I look forward to watching it in between classes this morning! Keep on truckin'


----------



## caitlinw19

Thinking with the warm weather coming this week I'll try hunting this weekend around twin cities  think we'll need a few more days of warm-up first? I'm just so excited! I know a general area where people have had good success near the family hunting cabin in wi, so thinking we'll make a weekend of it next week...I feel like the morels will have to be up by then at least...am I being overly optimistic?


----------



## shroomtrooper

You mean Freedom value center <a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## Old Elm

Yes, Monday 04/25/ 7:30. Right across the bridge coming in from Mn. What will ya be drivin?


----------



## shroomtrooper

well I have two older vehicles, A blue VW passat wagon, or a red Ford Expedition, whatever runs best at the time, will let you know a couple days in advance. I am looking forward to meeting you. I took a road trip down So a hour or so, not as far along as I thought. But I know how fast it can turn around, weather looks awesome this next week, except for the warm windy days, hope we get some rain mixed in too.


----------



## shroomtrooper

What do you drive?


----------



## Old Elm

A silver 4door impala. - Who knows maybe we'll run into " LANCE" Ha Ha poor guy has to move to Florida!1

http://www.co.pierce.wi.us/link/jsfe/index.aspx?defaultRole=Public


----------



## shroomtrooper

Hey Treebeard, went down around Cannon falls, didnt see any ramps but some spots looked promising. Was going to go So east a little more, but got tired hiking the hills. Good luck to ya


----------



## shroomtrooper

OldElm county map looks interesting, I am getting the fever pretty bad, thats good, makes me get out of the house. Housework is already suffering.


----------



## treebeardlennon

Shroomtrooper, I haven't made it to Cannon Falls yet, so I can't speak for that area. I'm a little south and west of there, but most of the ramps I've found have been in the Cannon River Valley. If you every head down this way again let me know, I can point you in the right direction of some ramps if you stay away from my shrooms! :wink: 

Speakin' of vehicles, I'm gonna need to put some new tires on my rig before the season picks up. Anyone got any 31x10.5r15's just layin' around they'd be willing to part with?


----------



## fluffhead

I found these today at the base of a Southern facing hill in some really sandy soil. Yes, they are babies but they were pretty dry when I found them (as was the soil) and probably would have gotten pretty crispy if I hadn't found them this morning. I wasn't even out hunting today, I was just on a hike. Went down to tie my shoe and, BAM!, there was a baby right in front of my shoe. 

 

Found near a dead elm in the Twin Cities area.


----------



## shroomtrooper

where where you, MN?


----------



## fluffhead

Yes, I picked them today in Minnesota - Twin Cities Metro Area. 

I think all we need now is one good rain and then they will be popping.


----------



## caitlinw19

Awesome fluffhead! Thanks for sharing. I went out today in the twin cities too, just for about an hour..my first time and I figured slim chance any have popped yet. Sandy dry soil where I was too, so that also made me think there wasn't enough moisture in the area to produce anything. Good to know I was probably wrong. Planning to spend more time the next couple days in a couple areas, so I'll be sure to be more diligent knowing some are out. I did see 2 people out that looked like they were hunting also...maybe it was you and a friend. Hehe


----------



## treebeardlennon

Whoa Fluffhead nice find! I didn't expect 'em to be poppin' so early. I was out today, but wasn't looking real hard. Didn't find a thing. Glad there were some more successful than myself! I'm hella jealous, won't lie!


----------



## fluffhead

I thought it would be too early. I only found these because I saw that there was one right in front of my shoe while I was tying it. 

Based on my speculation, I think the mycelium was doing the best it could to get some spores out there due to the warm weather but it's just too dry for them to really start producing and make decent sized fruit bodies before they dry out. I could be totally wrong though, I'm new to this. 

Good luck everyone! Let's hope for some rain.


----------



## shaneshroom

All we need is rain! If all goes well we could be hammering em by next weekend. I got the fever!


----------



## treebeardlennon

I agree with you shaneshroom, and it looks like we might get it early in the week if we're lucky. Take a look at the Area Forecast Discussion here.


----------



## mushroom_mentor

Hi guys! We're getting close to morel season here in MN. So excited! Check out my new youtube video where I share my first morel story. I'm not the best story teller. It would be fun to hear your first morel story so check out my video and share in the comments section on my youtube or submit it via video comment on my youtube! Can't wait to hear from you guys. 

[video]https://youtu.be/W8yNqxbtf04[/video]

Let's get a community going, subscribe to my youtube channel and start a discussion with us and our viewers. We are trying to organize a foray but need people!


----------



## fluffhead

How do I flag your post as spam?


----------



## shroomtrooper

They said in there video there are no Morel experts, I disagree, I gained a lot of knowledge in the 8 years I have been looking,how about a guy who has been doing it 30 years. At least they know what a elm leaf looks like now, and the bark. Hey fluff, you joined there web site? Ha. They are right in a sense you are always learning. Like Elm bark, American has the nice waffer look with the white layer, but not all Elms have the white layer. I need to see the cross section of the rock, slippery and Siberian. Hard to find. any help appreciated. And I assume all elm bark has the waffer look, layers?


----------



## fluffhead

It is obvious that their post is soliciting this board for people to subscribe to their Youtube channel for monetary reasons but they are trying to veil it as a platform for friendly discussion. The more subscribers and channel views they rack up, the more money they make. They are targeting this board in an attempt to make their channel grow. This is the world we live in now.


----------



## mnshroomer

Hey guys, long time creeper first time speaker. Had to move down to Florida after last Christmas and am up for a wedding this last weekend. Looking like a good soaking coming in the next couple days... Think there's any chance for a few to pop up by this Saturday south of the metro about an hour or so?


----------



## Old Elm

MNShroomer , definitely a very good chance of finding some this weekend. Are you after Blonds &amp; Grays, or seeking Black's out? Welcome, and good luck. - P.S. the ticks are the really out, so "Permethrin" up your clothes, as it's the only thing that honestly works on those guys!


----------



## Old Elm

Mentor, the only thing that exceeds your enthusiasm, is your total lack of understanding why &amp; how we purse them. Hmmm….. No morel mushroom experts you say, well I don’t know about that, but I do know there are plenty of people who talk about them, but few who actually find them. Maybe you’ve learned all your misinformation on the web,and combined it with your imagination,but please don’t go miss leading people &amp; on posting it on this forum.
Some of us are out in the woods to share in the dignity,honor &amp; spirituality that comes from being at one with Mother Nature not to turn a profit out of it. PEACE


----------



## buckthornman

Strooper dandelions all over yard! Not just hotspots. You tell em Oldelm! That's why the world is in decline cuz of greedy money Hungary douches! Well that's enough wasted time on that subject! We're on the cusp! Morel eve is upon us gang. Get those shots of permathin lined up! I think the solar shower jacket might just work


----------



## mnshroomer

Hey elm, after grays in blonds. I have some spots that have produced really well for the last five or six years. Last year didn't start up till early May, but with the warm weather I'm hoping that I might just see a few! Good luck and good hunting all!


----------



## buckthornman

Fiddleheadometer is at defcon 5. Asparagusometer is at 5! Chomping at the bit boys and girls!!


----------



## Old Elm

"buckthornman, the little fella's made an appearance today. Checked these two spots yesterday and nothing, we go back today same spot and there they are just up. Darn hard to spot, unless ya know the exact spots.


----------



## Old Elm

]//i.imgur.com/ZKlBWDQ.jpg[/img]


----------



## Old Elm

]//i.imgur.com/HKVKLtO.jpg[/img]


----------



## mzter shroom

Thanks for the encouragement old elm as well as your expertise...for me finding morels is just icing on the cake. Being in the wilderness is like a religious expierience. That being said people need to realize it takes time and effort to find good morel spots. I spent the first two morel seasons with no luck before I came across a few honey holes that have been producing for years now. Old Elm whats the little bird you are always talking about ?


----------



## Old Elm

- MZter shroom - The common house wren is one of the pieces to this morel puzzle. They usually show up just after the humming birds, and have been a good indicator that the season is in full swing. But then who knows this year, as "Buckthornman" hasnt seen any yet W/ the "Wren - 0 - Meter" (just an inside joke with him)

]//i.imgur.com/y4shesz.jpg[/img]


----------



## shroomtrooper

Love to here from the experts Old Elm and bucky, MNshroomer they should be out, especially SO MN. How big I dont know till I pick them. It will start soon god almighty.


----------



## buckthornman

I haven't seen the wren but I bet in the next 72hrs I will! If he is in the cities he should of been here today! Sometimes the don't stop at my place! Last year they did! But I,m not shitting shitting asparagus and fiddles are up 2 inches since yesterday! Yeeeehaaaaw!!!! Into the thorn!!


----------



## treebeardlennon

Wrens are here in the Rice/Goodhue county area! No morels to speak of yet that I've seen, but I also forced myself not to go out today. Waiting for the rain to help 'em out. Don't wanna trample any little ones that might be just beginning to poke their heads out!


----------



## buckthornman

Ya elm I see your professionalism! Love it just guessing them aren't the one's u and troop are going after? If someone wants to hunt with Bucky ur not getting the easy spots! Lol old boy! If elm is showing off y'all better get to gettin! I,m 48hrs behind em!


----------



## mustache

Hope I'm responding to the right post! This is for the person on page 5 who said that the video that my girlfriend and I made was all about making money and the post above it. First, yes, I'm the guy in the video and I'm super excited for morel season. I'm starting to annoy everybody at my work.

Anyway, I've posted youtube videos for years. You don't make money. We haven't even come close to making a dollar off of the three videos we made. It took a full 24 hours to film, edit and upload the last video and we might make $.07 off of it. I'd be better off walking down the street looking for change if my goal was to make money.

The truth: when we started looking for morels, nobody would tell us where to go. "This is the world we live in now." Well, if that means a world where there's a community with people who will tell you where to go and not to go, and exactly what to look for, that sounds like a good world.

The negativity is shocking and unfortunate. I hope, and truly don't believe that this kind of pessimism and and negativity represents the morel community. My job is all about helping people and that's what this video series is about. Money? Not so much. If you'd like, I'll give you the $.07 if you want to meet up. We all have the same goal, which is to find mushrooms and I think that if something like a video could make that more popular - especially among younger people - that would be great!

And to the person above, I think there are experts. The point I wanted to make is that anybody can find a lot of morels if they have a method, the passion and maybe an eye for it. Yes, there are mycologists who have spent decades studying species of fungi. They are experts. It's just semantics. But you have a fair point and I understand how what I said could be misconstrued.

Anyway: here's the word of the day: positivity. Try it!


----------



## shroomtrooper

I guess your video rubbed some people the wrong way. You mistook a cottonwood leave and bark for a Elm. Every morel hunter knows that. And what did you get? Positive feedback, people offering to help you. Instead of acknowledging your mistake and thanking some people you made another video correcting your mistake (nice) and then saying there are no experts, well there is at different levels. Sometimes when you play in the playground you get a scrape, no need to take it personally, especially when its so trivial. I really saw nothing in the video to help a first timer really, I will look again. I gave you positive feedback after the first video. Second not so much.: The negativity is shocking and unfortunate. I hope, and truly don’t believe that this kind of pessimism and and negativity represents the morel community. I do not think your in the community yet to be honest. I was just wondering what motivated you to make a video about some thing your not very knowledgeable about, usually for people its money, I apologize if that offended you. Your last post reminds me of a child being scolded.


----------



## shroomtrooper

OK, I just woke up, kind of sorry I posted back. MUSTACHE you are in the community, and I wish you luck. When you post a video you should expect some comments, too your liking, some not. Where can I meet you for the $.07, Ha just kidding.


----------



## mustache

Haha, thank you and know my comments weren't directed all at you (the video was posted in the forums for a bunch of states which I know from experience will get you some/a lot of negativity). On May 7th or around then, we're going to film at Crosby Farms to try to interview the people who get there first and pick them all ever year. You can find me there, be in our video and get your $.07 right then.

The tree mistake was epic. I can't even explain why we thought those cottonwoods were elms or I'll feel stupid all over again. But we left the video up because we aren't playing characters, we're young people who have been hunting for five years and have a lot left to learn but want other people to get into it. The comments I was complaining about you won't see because my girlfriend decided to delete them. I can't say what they were here because I'm sure they'd violate every rule on this forum. Really nasty stuff and quite a bit of it, and because of the way youtube works, we know it's people from this forum (likely other states because we were called liberals or something like that a surprising number of times and the n word was used). Bottom line: we don't want to summon the drama llama.

I'll be here (my girlfriend has been posting here for 4 years and I've posted here in years past) and I might link to another video, but mostly I'll talk about mushrooms. So far, all I've seen is turkey tail (or something like it). Not too exciting. I should start looking for ramps but I find them a bit overpowering sometimes.


----------



## treebeardlennon

Good morning all.

Late yesterday evening I received word that a friend of mine passed away, likely a suicide. Only 23 years old. It's times like these that make internet drama over a fungus and the misidentification of some trees seem pretty trivial. Long story short, I'm not trying to go all Kumbaya on all y'all, but let's all try and be a little more kind? 

This is a forum that I've only recently begun participating in, and ultimately it has been a positive experience! It is easy to get swept up in pretension in hobbies such as this. Where some hunt for bragging rites and exaggerate their finds, secret honey holes that may or may not exist, boisterous claims of being the morel king! These things are part of the culture, which is by no means a bad thing! But I urge you to try and remember why it is you really hunt. For me, it is a way to be close with nature, to understand her better, to participate in the circle of life on a more visceral level, to feel the reward of having worked for my meal, and to share that experience and reward with others.

In my opinion, life is too short to spend time making assumptions and accusations about the intentions, intelligence, and integrity of others. If that is how you want to live your life, feel free. I won't stop you. I would only urge you to be in communion with nature, one another, and yourself. For that is what truly matters, and only you can be the judge of that. 

Life is fleeting and already filled with so much darkness, the world has no need for more.


----------



## fluffhead

@Mustache

Negativity? I think not. If your girlfriend hadn't explicitly said to like and subscribe to your/her Youtube channel and to post on it as a forum for discussion I would not have said anything. However, her doing so made it evident what your/her true intentions were... to grow your your Youtube channel for monetary gain (when it becomes a form of discussion, people will return to the channel and and post on it regularly, sometimes often enough that the channel will receive hundreds of thousands if not millions of views... this created revenue for the Youtube channel).

"You can fool some people some times. but you cant fool all the people all the time.”

― Bob Marley


----------



## vinnyv

Must be in the wrong forum. .....I'm new to all this but what does it take to be in a morel community? ?....Talk about childs play. I'm just looking for help, not anyone's shroom site.
Looking today in stark co. Have only been out for about 45min.....nothing yet but I feel the time is near. 
Treebeardlennon.......you nailed it. Happy hunting my friends.
Anyone willing to help a vet and his 2 daughter's my email is [email protected] Thanks


----------



## fluffhead

Vinnyv, I'm new to hunting morels too. I search in the Twin Cities Metro Area. I have had luck finding morels on southern facing hills on the skirts of elm forests. I think a good saturation of the soil and then a "warm up" is what makes them pop up. I've been told that river bottoms are a good place to look too. I'm sure many others here will be able to help you out more. 

Had some good luck today searching a new spot. Left a few for mother nature like I always do.
Found on a southern facing hill that gets plenty of sunlight.


 

Does anyone know the species?


----------



## shroomtrooper

Fluff, I cant tell if the ridges are black or not, black ridges blacks, yellow yellow. So tell me, did you find them west of Twin cities then? I have tomorrow off so I was thinking of heading South Thursday if my indicators told me so. Fluff about mustache, ya I thought the same thing, trying to make a buck on utube finding something easy like morel hunting, what does it matter anyways. He said some people where really mean and that is not right especially to a woman. she deleted the posts so I didn't see them. Like my father used to say to me ( god rest his soul) dumb ass, if you have nothing nice to say dont say it.Yes I grew up in the 70's just like the TV show, it was like that. I actually thought he was calling me out, and he was a little, I stand by what I say, but I didnt have to say it, thats what bothers me. Its done, its over. mustache is my little brother now just like you.


----------



## fluffhead

Thanks for the info, shroomtrooper. I already ate the mushrooms so I can't look at them but they were quite black on the ridges so I guess they were blacks. If I find some more I will try and post a better picture. 

These were found more closer to the East Side than the West. Without going into too much detail, the location I found them at gets full sun all day and stays relatively moist. In the past, I have even found lady slippers growing nearby. That being said, I have checked all my regularly producing locations and the conditions just aren't ready for the morels or vice versa. As of right now, I think it's too early for most of the metro area and if you go out you most likely will get skunked - based on <strong>today's</strong> conditions (tomorrow could be different). I wish that I could give you a more concrete answer. Good luck in your hunts though. 

As far as Mustache and his GF go, I could be wrong. I'm done talking about it so I will not drag it out any further.


----------



## buckthornman

Troop don't you go soft on me. Bucky also says you can't fool the fooled! "Buckthornman". Any who those are blacks st and fluff! Nice ones to well we got the rain now all we need is a little patience...


----------



## shroomtrooper

I am proud of my little brother Fluffhead, Didn't say I was fooled, but little brother mustache does not deserved to be put on fire. Singed maybe Ha.Blacks? Has a lot of girth to them to be blacks, Need better photo. Buckthortnman your a breath of fresh air.


----------



## buckthornman

Thanks troop! We were born in the same decade those are blacks they don't always look like a spike! Trust me I know. Nice size though fluff. Don't recognize anybody you old,God,Schroomdog.. going out with elm that outta be a journey !! Kindda jealous! Never met him in real life or you but I feel a comradery with some on this site. Don't let the morel fever get the best of you. Especially when at work. I let it last year and I,m still not over it. Bucky


----------



## buckthornman

Tips for today! It takes an awful big dog to shit a ton! And it takes an awful big fish to [email protected] a whale!!! let's all lighten up about 10,000 rpm. I hope this isn't my last morel experience. And you? That goes for everyone!!


----------



## vinnyv

Thanks for the feedback fluffhead and nice score. Gonna head out in a bit and check again. I have been checking south facing hill just think I'm a bit early. I'm currently checking quail hollew area, I mention the area only because know it is well known area. Thanks you all for the emails a few stand up dudes in here that really want to help. 
Happy hunting friend's


----------



## jestevens25

Hey all I'm new here. Been hunting morels for a couple years and only come back with tics. I've been scouting areas and have some good Intel this year. Just need the timing to be right.


----------



## trumzee

Nice finds Fluffhead and Ole Elm. Will be heading down to the Zumbro Falls area Friday for some trout fishing and morel picking.(maybe) Looking like a early start to the season. Haven't seen a wren yet Shroomtropper but keeping a look out. There is a area close to home that was clearcut in the winter. Will start there and see if any morel are poking thru.

Good Luck Roons!


----------



## shroomtrooper

Well just came back from scouting, ramps, small fiddle heads and no morels.Kind of cool, will slow them down a little. Surprised I didn't see any pins, picked some ramp leaves, went good with eggs. Buckthorn maybe some day we all will meet.


----------



## stilz

I've scouted the last couple days in my usual spots(Dakota &amp; Scott county), but they aren't popping yet. We're getting a nice rain tonight so I will check back on Saturday.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Hi everyone! I'm new here. 

I discovered mushroom hunting through my uncle who's a retired chef (he actually hates eating mushroom, haha). I've never eaten a morel before so I'm hoping I can get my first taste by scouting out a few wild ones. 

I've learned there's a lot of "unwritten rules" of mushroom hunting (particularly morels) and I'm wondering if anyone can post some of them for a green hunter? I'd like to avoid any rookie mistakes and not offend anyone. Thanks!


----------



## shaneshroom

I scouted Washington county today - a spot that has produced the last few years and nothing was up.


----------



## stilz

i_heart_shrooms - Get to know elm trees.


----------



## shroomslayermn

Hey fellow shroomers! Anybody ever hunt morels in southeast MN?


----------



## fungushumongous

I just don't believe those morels were found in the MSP area this year. They look like OLD small yellows that have started to spoil (hence the blacker ridges but yellow and honeycomb shaped fissure texture) and don't look anything like the generally small very finely, more vertically fissured fresh greys and blacks which aren't even out yet in central Iowa 250 miles to the south. The soil temps just reached 50 degrees 4 days ago around MSP as well. The earliest I've ever found morels was 7 days after the soil achieving 50 degrees, it's virtually impossible for fungal activity to take place in the soil when below this 50 degree threshold. 

The smallest one on the right might be a black, but it looks like the oldest of the bunch. 

It must have been the hand of God directly placing and aging those shrooms if indeed they are from the twin cities.


----------



## shroomslayermn

I won't even check on any of my spots for a week or two. Have you heard of any action down southern MN?


----------



## fluffhead

@ fungushumongous

Those morels were found THIS YEAR and they are black morels. If you don't believe me, that's fine. I found four more at that exact spot today. Mother Nature put them there and she is the hand of God. She's done much crazier things that are harder to believe but I assure you that I found them this month. Some as early as 04/14/2016.


----------



## treebeardlennon

Fluff, I believe you! You found them in the pretty immediate metro area, yes? I would assume the urban heat island and river valley contribute to slightly higher temps in the metro than surrounding areas. A perfect storm of statistical improbabilities may have worked out in your favor! Mother nature is a strange beast.

Looking ahead at the weather it seems that we're in for a fair amount of rain and cooler temps. It'll be interesting to see how that effects the season!


----------



## shroomtrooper

Well if they are black, they come up in lower soil temps you know. I have not found any thing at all, pins nothing. On a good note saw some Dutchman breeches flowering. About 3 years ago I found the first morel by a good week and a half. Found it on a So. facing slope on a regional trail on the side among some railroad rocks. So it not unbelievable to find some now, especially blacks, never found any blacks around my place. This has to be the best conditions we have had in a long time, I was worried it was heating up too quick. I think another 2 weeks will be prime.IMO


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Hello all! New to this site. This is my second year pickin Morels. Last year somehow with dumb luck did pretty well. Can't wait for this year going to be hitting it hard! Will be posting reports


----------



## shroomslayermn

I'm going to check out a couple spots that produced a few early last year. Other than that, I will wait 2 weeks or so for the plethora of shrooms I came across last year. Here is a pic of 1 spot where we picked for hours......INCREDIBLE!


----------



## shroomslayermn




----------



## shroomslayermn

How do you upload a pic?


----------



## shroomslayermn

20150516_153711.jpeg


----------



## shroomslayermn

I give up


----------



## treebeardlennon

ShroomSlayer! Don't give up!

Upload whatever photo you choose to an image hosting site such as imgur! Once you've uploaded it, select your picture and you should see as page that looks something like this...

 

You have TWO options. You could copy the link beneath where it says, "HTML (website / blog" or you could copy the "Direct Link." If you copy the "HTML" link, just paste it into the text editor here on this website while you're making a post. If you copy the "Direct Link" make sure that you click the little image uploader icon above the text editor like so...

 

Then just click "apply image" and you're done!

I hope that makes sense!


----------



## shroomslayermn




----------



## morelmaniacmn

Hell yeah!! Nice haul there.


----------



## shroomslayermn

Another lil haul..............I'm getting pretty damn impatient! lol


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Impatient is a massive understatement..LOL


----------



## fun-guy

Might get out this weekend sometime , just hasn`t looked right yet. On another note , I have been foraging morels for the past 15 yrs and always take my camera with and turn the date stamp on and take my first pic when I locate the first ones of the season. I looked thru all my photo`s and the earliest date stamp I have is April 28th. I am located in southern Mn. so I guess what I am saying is , I usually don`t go on the hunt until the last week in April, why get all worked up and skunked by going out to early. Fun-Guy


----------



## buckthornman

Where is that damn moderate? Haven't heard nor squeak outta him! If ur out there rat chime in Bucky!!!


----------



## buckthornman

It was suppose to be morelrat!!! Frickin computers!


----------



## hog25wild

I was out on Monday in southern MN and came across a lot of ramps, yesterday I went to a different location and came across a lot of Jack In the Pulpits just starting to come up, a few were just starting to open up.


----------



## treebeardlennon

Anyone been payin' any attention to Chris Matherly's facebook? He's got a few finds from MN posted on there. All greys so far. I haven't been hittin' the woods very hard the last few days, anyone stumble across any lately? I suspect I'm still a week or so out from finding much given the forecast.


----------



## buckthornman

The season has begun and I am the most happy that a spore can be!! Tonight fried morels! Tomorrow eggs,ramps and morels wow troop hope you and youngelm do great tomorrow!!! Must been that damn pink moon last night! Enjoy your lives tomorrow! Findelm them all as you troop through the thorn! God bless you stewards of the land!!!


----------



## trumzee

Nothing yet near Zumbro Bottoms. Could be 7 to 10 days until the real harvest gets going. Moisture needed. Wild flowers out and tree's showing fruiting.


----------



## danvanhorn

4/23 TC S Henn cty. 20 Fresh 1-3" white morels. Steep S facing slope. By a few year old dead elm. Same early spot as last year. Cool temps, no bugs, no ground cover. Visible from yards away. I have earned my ale today.


----------



## shaneshroom

wow, I searched some south slope with a bunch of dead ems and nothing was up.... cool for you though!


----------



## chase

i looked real quick at some of my locations with no luck. seems dry in woods, south central mn. river valley


----------



## mushroom_mentor

We have a new video up! Finding tons of morels here in the Twin Cities! Ha! Jk but we are finding lots of ramps, fiddlehead ferns and some pheasant back. Check out our video and subscribe if you like us! [video]http://youtu.be/XHffZ8szP7o[/video]


----------



## stilz

No morels yet, but plenty of ramps out there.


----------



## mustache

I don't know if I'd bother looking yet, but that's not advice, that's more of a personal approach.

I was shocked by how many ferns we came across in such a short amount of time. It was instant. And the ramps were right where we thought they'd be! Everything is growing beautifully this year.

Last year, we hunted down here until the very end of may and then went north to my cabin in Crow Wing. It was fun finding blacks but they were very small. Maybe we went too late? It was the first year we bothered driving that far when we were doing really well in the cities.


----------



## Old Elm

Shroomtrooper - Would Monday a week from tmrrw 05/01 work for you? I was out yesterday &amp; today, and the morels are really tiny. my # 715-441-9721


----------



## harvey lovejoy

Start turkey hunting on Wednesday. Setting up on Tuesday in Wabasha Co. Trumzee we must be fairly close as I'm on Long Creek. Will post when we find our first.


----------



## mmmmorels

I was out this weekend in Scott County and didn't have any luck. It was nice to be in the woods though. Lots of turkeys and deer out and about.


----------



## shroomtrooper

I missed DVH post about finding some, nice.


----------



## vinnyv

http://oi66.tinypic.com/2dv0jkp.jpg
Finding some in Stark Co. Ohio


----------



## dakotarunner

I found one yellow, a tick, and many small black morels on Sunday in Dakota county.


----------



## treebeardlennon

None of my usual spots have come up yet unfortunately, and I've been too worried about trampling potential babies to go out lately! I'm dyin' here!


----------



## sandmanmn

Hey everyone new to the site just wanted to post how I've been doing. Yesterday my girlfriend and I found 37 grays in Scott county we left 23 of them though because they were only 3/4" to 1" so we figured we'd give them a couple more days to grow. and in the last two days before that we found five grays. Just hoping we have a good season like we did last year. we found 22 Lbs last year.


----------



## stilz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUkVHxt-bWI


----------



## shroomtrooper

wow, bet you where dreaming morels all night


----------



## trumzee

Nice find Tim. How many picked?


----------



## vinnyv

http://oi65.tinypic.com/1zydma8.jpg
Last nights haul.
Question! If i found many yesterday (mainly under apple trees) being it's early in the season and I 2as shaking my mesh bag. .....what are the chances of more popping up in the same area later?


----------



## poetpowr

a Person (not me) in a Facebook Mushroom group is have a get-together
Saturday, May 7 at 9 AM
Afton State Park
6959 Peller Ave S, Afton, Minnesota 55033
Let's get together and share in the fun of the Morel hunt! All are invited. Kids welcome. I'll bring some charcoal and a grill so we can grill up some food to have with our finds! If they have grills there we can use those as well.
MEETING PLACE
We have reserved the 3 sided picnic shelter for this event. It is located near the 4 main parking lots.
I will be at the DNR event in Whitewater State Park that day unfortunately.


----------



## missourishroommate

Vinnyv, from what I have learned the spores that are released from your harvested Morels will drift on the wind and settle. If they settle in a proper place they can take hold and grow into Mycelium. When Spring comes around and the conditions are met the Sclerocia can form more Mycelium or it can form Primordium. Very specific conditions of nutrition, humidity, carbon dioxide levels and temperature must be met for primordia to form. From the primordial, Morels can form. It has been written that a spore can take from 1 season to 5 seasons to get to the point of producing Morels.


http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/morel.html

Good luck ShroomMates!
Mitch


----------



## mushy galore

Vinnyv,

I always take the wash water from any mushrooms I pick and throw it under a tree that might support the mushrooms. With morels, I have some that grow under a cottonwood and a box elder in my yard where I threw the wash water.


----------



## iland99

Mushy, I do the same, and have started to find black morels under the cedars in my back yard.

I found the first few black morels near Park Rapids last night. Spotted one, crouched down to inspect and saw 4 more all around me that I totally missed. Once I saw that I backed out to give them a little time to grow up. Biggest one was about the size of my thumb.

http://imgur.com/0fRoVdu


----------



## mntammy

Found 7 greys. Biggest 2.5 inches and the smallest an inch. Found just on open clearing SE hills . They were small!! This is the earliest we have ever found any in the twin cities.


----------



## stilz

I didn't find them, I was just sharing the video. I'll be looking again this weekend.


----------



## caitlinw19

How is the season shaping up? I went out 2 weekends ago a couple of times in the twin cities area...unfortunately I ran into a pervert in the woods enjoying himself, so I'm not feeling very comfortable hitting secluded areas at the moment. Glad I had my dog (a lab) with me at least, but thinking I need to bring bear spray or something when out as a female on my own. I was in a relatively busy park in St. Paul, but far enough from the trails that there wasn't anyone else in sight at the time. Other ideas about precautions I or other lone female hunters should take along? I'm so pissed that this guy ruined the experience for me.


----------



## gilbert801027

Quick questions, does anyone know if there is a correlation between where other mushrooms and things like ramps grow, to where morels are likely to come up? I found a decent ramps patch, but no morels there yet though


----------



## trumzee

Tim, well thanks just the same for sharing the video. Always cool to see clumps of morel. Vine the morel should come up next year in the same spot as long as there is food under the soil for em to feed on. As for shaking the mesh bag spores are like dust in the wind making there way across the planet. Me and a buddy did pour the wash from morel in the same spot and over time morels did appear but for only a couple of years.

Caitlin, go online to Fox Labs and get a 2 oz. spray can of Pepper Spray. Get the spray pattern. Also get a holster (for the spray) that clips to a belt. That way you can have it ready for use. 5.3 million cap. resin in the eyeball will drop a pervert real quick. A whistle might be handy too along with a pocket knife. Best to be prepared when in the woods around the cities.
Good Luck in finding morel this year.


----------



## harvey lovejoy

Trumzee, Found 1 repeat 1 morel about 1 1/2" 2" high in Wabasha Co on Tuesday. That area usually gives me 50-80 per trip. Turkey hunting and haven't spent much time looking, but I don't think there here yet. 
Caitlin, have you considered a can of wasp spray. That'll do a good job too.


----------



## abidanelle

Caitlin, I am also a woman and what you said just scared the bejeezus out of me. Thanks for the warning! If you ever want to go together, I'd be happy to join you. You can find me on facebook also with the same user name. Happy hunting!


----------



## kellyf

Caitlin &amp; Abi, let me know if you'd like another single woman to join for a hunt. I carry a knife, pepper spray and a whistle. I just bought the whistle last weekend at Target for about $4 in the sports section.

I think I'm going south this weekend. Any good counties recommended? Hoping a few hours south of the cities will be better since they have had warmer weather.


----------



## rskup

I hunt alone a lot and think the best protection is to know where you are and to be able to quickly get out! That said I also carry pepper spray and a knife! Let me know if you ladies like to meet for hunt. I'm north of St Paul in Scandia.


----------



## tank4534

First time posting. I've been following the site for two years. It's been very helpful to hear reports so thought I should share. I've been scouting for a few weeks in areas I found some morels in from the middle of May to the end of May last year. I think those were mostly yellows. Not much luck until yesterday. I quit counting when I got to around 50 and left them there for either tomorrow or early next week since most were very small. These were on the lowest part of the slope vs last year I found them on a ridge line 15 to 20 feet up hill. I'm optimistic that I will find enough to preserve some for later. Any recommendations on air drying versus freezing or dehydrating would be appreciated. 
The majority of what I've found was on a West facing steep slope near a lake with a good dozen or more dead elms in the area and it's not much bigger than football field or two.


----------



## tank4534

Forgot to mention this was in Scott Co.


----------



## prooftonic

Anyone down here in redwood county? This will be my second year looking for morels. Last year no luck. Don't know if I was to late or what back then. just haven't seen them in the wild yet. Been out a few times this month but still no luck.


----------



## meadowcroft

Hi.. Second year morel hunter, last year was a blast. Long time nature/ woods lover! This message is for Kelly, Caitlyn, Ali.. I'm a single gal as well that lives just north of the cities. After yesterday's rain.. I can hear the shrooms growing in the woods outside. If either of you gals would like to get together for a hunt, I would love the company. Saturday AM seems to be VERY promising.


----------



## shedberg123

Just back from checking a dozen trees in southern Winona County on our property along the Mississippi River bluffs. Nothing popping here yet; but looking at the temps for next week along with the rain we've had, it should start popping mid to latter part of next week where we are. A good friend down by Rockford Illinois has been finding them for the last 5 days south and found 53 today. We are generally 2 weeks behind him.


----------



## [email protected]_com

Picked almost two ice cream pailfuls near Parkers Prairie yesterday (4-29-16). Smalls and mediums, but several large. Looks like it's going to be an excellent morel season in this area.


----------



## [email protected]_com

Oops! Actually 4-28-16 (Post 73746) I'd add a picture if I knew how...


----------



## toadk82

Hey proof- found some small greys yesterday about 7 of them around 3-4 inches tall. Bunch of smaller ones waiting to grow a day or so. Should be popping soon with this warmer weather coming. Between Morgan and Morton.


----------



## billmorel

First time poster here. Unsure how to post a picture on here but I found around 40 decent sized morels today around noon. Left quite a few to grow. 

Fun to see them starting to pop! 

Good luck to all, I think this is going to be the week!


----------



## prooftonic

toadk82
I live in Morgan. Are you talking about by the Rez? I was thinking on checking on the trails by there and a few other places. Have never found one yet. Had them and they are awesome.


----------



## mushroom_mentor

Hi! Found some morels about an hour south of the cities. Not a lot but it got us excited for the season. We made a video of the adventure! Check it out on YouTube if you feel like it. Thanks![video]https://youtu.be/61bt2LMX1CQ[/video]


----------



## doobnshroom

found a little haul around the Northfield area.


----------



## doobnshroom




----------



## mntammy

Went out today and found nothing in the cities. Another friend went to a different area and 0 for them too.


----------



## eggy mule

Sounds like me MNTammy. I went out today as well. Found pheasant backs everywhere and other mushrooms but no morels. I even found some black trumpets and fiddleheads. I'm hoping it's just early and not that my eyes need to be checked


----------



## ashwolf

<span style="font-family: Georgia"> </span><span style="font-size: large"> </span> First time posting here. Second year hunting. Mankato area is popping! Made a nice haul today. I left anything under 2 inches to grow a little more. Found multiple fresh pheasant backs. Not my flavor, so they are still there. Should have many many more coming up with the weather this week. My score today plus what I left to grow has me excited for this season!


----------



## prooftonic

Just got my first batch of shrooms. 18 grays. Two as tall as my hand. Don't have a measure yet. Found in redwood county. First ones I have ever picked! Best day ever for me. Tomorrow I'll cook them up. Second best day!


----------



## tonkadad

I hit three of my spots that have produced that last 3 years and saw nothing. This is in west metro/Lk Mtka area. But a non-seeker from the Deephaven area found about 12 of them Saturday, growing in mulch adjacent to his house that was built in 2014. Before that, it had been a tennis court! Odd....


----------



## iheartshrooms

First time poster 10+ year hunter. I find it amazing that others are so successful in the metro. Have been in SE/SW/W/ of metro only to find little babies. Rest assured, i check spots i know well, and tread lightly to all of my spots. I simply do not believe some of the posters who are claiming to have found full sized Morels this past week.


----------



## rskup

Kelly, Caitlyn, Ali, Meadowcroft would anyone like to meet up on Thursday or Friday am?


----------



## kellyf

Have to work. Thanks though! There is a group going to Afton on Saturday if you are interested in joining.


----------



## jules22

Lots of these
 
Only 3 big enough to eat @iheartshrooms this was on April 30 earliest I've every found them. Only been at it for 3 years though. This was in Dakota County.
 

Heres a video link from this year: https://www.dropbox.com/s/x7mfmj04czap1lp/Snapchat-4780427270538519791.mp4?dl=0


----------



## twisted minds

@jules22, the ones in the top photo that aren't picked look like false morels. Pick one and split open, if it has white cottony like material inside, it is not a morel that I would be eating. I find lots of those false morels early in season (they seem to come up earlier than true morels) and destroy them when I find so no one else who doesn't know the difference doesn't accidently pick and eat. If they are half frees they will be hollow and are edible, but those don't look like half frees from picture.


----------



## 0101010101

@twisted minds: Those are "half-free morels." "False Morels" aren't morels at all, they are gyromitras.


----------



## mushy galore

I agree with Binary. Those are definitely half-free morels. I pick and eat them every year. The picture is a false morel.


----------



## mushy galore

Hopefully this works.


----------



## twisted minds

If they have white cotton like insides they are not a half free, morchella semilibera, they are a common false morel, verpa bohemica
Definietly a difference and easy to tell if you know what to look for.
Following web page has an excellent visual aid.
http://www.michiganmorels.com/morels2.shtml


----------



## mushy galore

Twisted Minds,

You may not want to pick them, but at least stop destroying them. They are a good edible mushroom for those that know how to identify them.


----------



## shroom god

Hey OldElm, I'm down here in Iowa. It's about over in Washington County. 

Went up to my in-law's on April 23, west of Maquoketa, about 30 miles. My father-in-law is a real man of the land. He's a hardscrabble farmer who bought and cleared his own land in the early 50s. Lived in a converted chicken coop...raised pigs and cattle...built his own modest house. Raised 3 kids, including my wife. Bought more land...and at 88 is worth a few million. 

So, I was up there the last weekend in April and wanted to take him out shrooming. I've know the man for 36 years...and he finally cashed out. "I don't think I can do it." he said. He hung in there until 88. That's admirable. I went out and scrounged up 35 or so from public land to supplement the 45 early grays I culled from northern Washington County. The smile on the guy's face was priceless. 

Share-- if you possible can.


----------



## shroom god

STRANGE...I didn't see any half-morels this year here in east central Iowa. And there were no ticks! These two things were conspicuously absent from the woods. Actually, so were mushrooms! Bagged 300 but it took 10 outings,


----------



## twisted minds

Ok, mushygalore. I guess you can have all you want. I do eat the true half frees, but these (verpa bohemica) are considered a poisinous mushroom, the common false morel. I've met many people that won't ever eat a morel again because they got sick and I bet dollars to donuts someone gave them "safe morels" that were these. You may want to brush up on your identification techniques. Plenty of people out there that also claim to eat gyromita also, but I'm not going to recommend anyone eat those either. If you want that on your conscience, possibly making someone sick or worse, keep posting about eating dangerous wild "edibles". Have you even ever encountered the verpa bohemica? Big difference between the two. As I've posted before on other threads, if unsure consult an expert, and then if proper identification is made and still want to try eating, sample a very small portion to see how you will react, a small upset stomach is much better than doubled over in pain on your way to the hospital and never wanting to eat a "morel" again.


----------



## mushy galore

Eating true morels that are not cooked well enough will make you sick as well. What is pictured above is not verpa bohemia. You are the one who does not know your identification. I pick and eat 16 types of wild mushrooms. I spent 3 days a week in the woods during morel season and then once chanterelle season starts in late June, I hunt at least 3 days every week from late June through September for all the species of choice edible mushrooms. I take other people hunting and sort their mushrooms to make sure there are no mistakes. 

I do not act like Lord of the woods and randomly destroy other living organisms just to try and protect other people that may not have educated themselves well enough to tell the difference between a half-free morel and a false morel just by looking at it.


----------



## jules22

Alright. I think we all know the risks we take picking wild mushrooms. I'll split one of those buggers open if they're still there tomorrow. From what I've learned if there is a pocket at the top when you slice it in half its good. If the stem goes all the way to the top its a Verpa. I'm still a novice and I just usually leave these guys alone anyway. Found a few more big ones today, but they seem to all be in the same area.


----------



## birdbrain92

I live in Southeast minnasota and this is my first year hunting morels by myself and I spent 4 hours in the wilderness looking for the darn things. I looked under dying elms and all I kept finding was around 45 or more of those darn false morels. I was on a slope in a secluded area and I was still coming up majorly empty handed but thankfully I got to get in the woods and enjoy the fresh air. I don't understand why the darn things haven't shown up I know what to look for and I came across about 100 dead or dying elm trees at the least. I'm in great physical shape and all the hiking was nice but honestly where are the dang morels? I have never found one or seen one in person but when oyster mushrooms come out I can spot those things just about every 20 feet when in a good spot in the woods. Where are the morels? This is just crazy I think I caught the morel fever or something where are these darn things? I've found chanterelles in the summer never ever seen a morel though I even found chicken of the woods too but where are the morels? They aren't in my neck of the woods otherwise I would of found them? Darn


----------



## birdbrain92

4 hours today by the way


----------



## baflatley

Any body hear if the morels have started popping around the brainerd area yet?


----------



## jules22

Anyone ever checked Afton State Park? I climbed hills for what seemed like days :/ Came up empty. Is there a general area that is good? Someone wanna throw me a bone and point me in a direction? [email protected]


----------



## Old Elm

Why use a walking stick?


----------



## kellyf

Jules22, did you check south facing hills? I am going this weekend. You could tell me where NOT to check.... ;-)

I like a walking stick to assist going down steep hills. Saved me from falling more than once! Also for moving briars out of my way and moving foliage to check for shrooms underneath.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Shroom god, I would love to make it to 88, not many people can. Glad you got him some. If you picked 300 I would say its a good year. Met up with OldElm for a raid, he is a really nice guy, knowledgeable, and generous, gave me all the morels. Only had 9 but I still felt weird taking them.


----------



## shroomtrooper

I have not found any half frees, I do not eat them because they get destroyed, reduced to rubble by the time I get home. Those pictures are half free, cut them open, hollow? does the stem meet with the cap about half way? half free. I heard there flavor is not as strong but still has flavor, actually want to try some.


----------



## sporesgalore

Stopped by a favorite spot of mine right off a busy road in N. Scott- just took a quick look. Found 8 about an 1-1/2 tall. Full sun exposure. Will be back this weekend. The weather is looking good!

Good luck to all.


----------



## sporesgalore

Forgot to add- poison ivy is out as well. :-D


----------



## shedberg123

Stopped by some state land on a whim I'd driven by dozens of times and found 19 in 20 minutes on one tree. Some of them were a bit stunted by the recent cold weather, but the others had recently popped; all in the 4 to 7 inch range. Found some just popping on my own property on Sunday and left them to grow. NW facing slope; top of the hill. I'm a bit IT challenged so can't post the picture...


----------



## irtsylle

I went out for about 4 hours yesterday and today in far SE Houston County and found a single patch of small Morels. I was able to keep a few that were on their last legs due to the recent cold snap, roughly 2" each. The weather is finally turning for the better. Found the single patch on the bottom of a SE facing hill near a HUGE patch of Gyromitra brunnea. I also was able to find a single Pheasant back, but left it because it's not my preference. 

If the weather holds, I have a feeling the next couple days are going to be fruiting here.


----------



## fun-guy

Found some at work today while on break, will add them to the 25 I found this morning. Hopefu;;y post some pics of those later tonight or tomorrow


----------



## shroomtrooper

Wow, good reports. Still waiting for my spots to come around. I blanched and froze a lot of ramps to keep me busy. But nothing compares to the first good morel spot you find.


----------



## kb

SG, nice move with your father in law. Reminds me a little of mine who passed away at 93 a couple years back. He never had much time to morel hunt, and always thought it was funny that people would pay money for mushrooms that i gladly supplied to him in large quantities most years. But if anyone in the county needed help he was the guy that was called. Same thing, started with nothing and built a family and a farm. That generation was tough. My dad turns 86 this year. He got a new knee this spring so i hope next year i can get him to some easy ones. This was not the year for easy ones.


----------



## harvey lovejoy

Wabasha County. I think it is behind Olmsted and Scott for tree leaves, lilacs and dandelions. Found 2 greys and 2 yellows yesterday in a good early spot. Been turkey hunting for the last week. Had plenty of time, they just aren't up yet. Night temps have been from 30-39 degrees every night. I think that's what keeping them from growing. All kinds of pheasant back and ramps. My guess is Wabasha Co. nest Monday should be about right. Top of the hills warm up faster in my area. Some of you may find this interesting. I put boots outside to dry in the sun we had. When I went to bring them in, it looked like a wren had put some small sticks in them to build a nest. And it was yesterday I found those 4 morels. That ring a bell for anybody???


----------



## goose

Found 10 today in my backyard . All small but a start.


----------



## prooftonic

I found a few more here in redwood county. Small. In an are where elms were. They were all cleared out 2 years or so ago. Altogether this hunt 24 so far. Am I the only one over here?


----------



## buckthornman

Chickens cluck cluck good buddy! I hear Ya! I,m pick in up what your putting down! It's close hours not days folks! Been good with blacks. Time to look for golde locks!


----------



## jules22

@Kelly I was out there today and only found 3 small ones. I went along the south facing hill/trails behind the slopes past Trout Brook. Got a good workout I guess. Didn't get a chance to hit my other spot to check if the shrooms in the pic was a half morel or not. I'll be out there tomorrow hopefully they're still there.


----------



## fun-guy




----------



## fun-guy




----------



## trumzee

Found a few fresh morel in Snelling SP. On the Board!


----------



## harvey lovejoy

More on Wabasha Co. May apples, fiddlehead ferns, trillium and columbine all still behind normal morel picking time.


----------



## goose

I am new to the sport and live in the southern metro. I am wondering how long the season lasts.


----------



## fun-guy

Goose, it usually last`s around four weeks in the same area from my experience, a good year maybe 5 weeks


----------



## goose

Thanks


----------



## hunterwayne

How far north are you guys? Anyone around the Cadillac area?


----------



## morelgirl0221

I'm new here and new to morel hunting. We went out today and found 11 in renville County. Pretty exciting!


----------



## prooftonic

morelgirl0221
Where you look in renville county? Iam in redwood and I have so far for total 24 in two days. Was thinking on a few renville county parks. That's if the river bottom ones are open yet.


----------



## trumzee

Chicken Lips

Thanks for the update on Wabash Co. Won't be down that way until Sunday. Good Luck turkey and morel hunting.


----------



## morelgirl0221

We were on the river bottom in a park. They are open.


----------



## shaneshroom

I poked down to scott today (nerstrand) and checked some river bottoms and didn't find anything, although the park I checked was really lacking in Elms even though the maps siad otherwise. Heavily maple dominant.


----------



## batscanner

shaneshroom, I was down in Nerstrand Big Woods on Thursday also, and struck out. Didn't look very "morel-ly" to me, altho I'd heard that people find them there. Lotta dead trees but few elms, and wildflowers carpeting the entire forest floor, which I've never seen in other morel spots. Very pretty, but unproductive. I found a few mica caps, but was surprised not to find any pheasant backs, which are edible and all over the place right now. But no morels. Glad I wasn't the only one who struck out there!


----------



## batscanner

Anyone getting any action in Meeker County? I am supposed to be filming a TV segment there next week, and hope that the morels will be in decent shape by then. I've gotten reports of small grays out there but no yellows.


----------



## shaneshroom

batscanner, I only fond one really nice pheasant back and just ate it. Thanks for the confirmation - it's always weird getting skunked - make me feel like i'm missing something... Maybe this weekend!


----------



## harvey lovejoy

Hummingbirds are back here in Scott Co!! Gotta be starting soon.


----------



## Old Elm

Anyone been out @ all, finding anything? 90degrees here today, night time temps should stay up?


----------



## mushroom_mentor

Hi! We made a video a couple days ago of our trip out into the woods. Found some nice ones in Ramsey Co. Going out again in a couple hours. Check it out and subscribe for more cool/funny videos by us! Good luck hunting![video]https://youtu.be/jOdWm1kjP5o[/video]


----------



## Old Elm

No Thank you.


----------



## fluffhead

That's a big <strong>NO THANK YOU</strong> from me too. 

On a different note, I found hundreds of half-free morels yesterday but I didn't pick a single one of them. I did find four large yellow morels too. They made a great side dish for dinner. I hope for better luck tomorrow.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jules22

Went out today to my usual spot and struck out. Checked a couple greys that I left to grow and they were about the same size as 2 days ago. Hmmm hope things pick up. (Dakota County)


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Still really freaking dry out there. Come on rain.


----------



## mushy galore

I went up to Carlton county to look from some black morels. I found 3 that were in the process of drying out. The woods were very crunchy for this time of year. Other than those 3, I saw no other mushrooms, edible or otherwise.


----------



## mntammy

No Thank you.

Hit three spots. First one a small yellow (Dakota County). the next spot nothing (Dakota). The third spot found 15 gray today in Hennepin County. A few 3 1/2 inches and smallest an inch. It was really hard to see them. Stopped looking for a lighter and looked down and had actually stepped on one. Since they were gray they blended with the old oak leaves. They were by a poplar?


----------



## shroomtrooper

we need rain, we need rain.


----------



## Old Elm

shroomtrooper - looking good for Monday &amp; Tuesday to get some measurable rain......


----------



## shroomtrooper

Hey fluff, what county.Not a bad video mentor, wish OldElm would make one. I could be a special guest, he would probably find more. My spots are barren, need rain.


----------



## shroomtrooper

OldElm, thanks again for taking me on a raid, I am starting the season poorly, but I know its within a week.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Good job Mntammy, I had to work. , nice to here Hennepin hitting in hot spots.


----------



## Old Elm

]//i.imgur.com/PGEEexq.jpg[/img]


----------



## birdbrain92

d745bfff-6b5f-42c5-9cd8-3b768be37e11.jpg
My first and only morel ever found today went out and found on a southern slope!


----------



## Old Elm

shroomtrooper - We left the blonde's go last nite, they could use a few more days. Going back down were you &amp; I met last Monday,this coming Monday, taken my daughter down there, she's got eye's like an eagle. 8-O


----------



## birdbrain92

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## birdbrain92

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## birdbrain92

How do I upload a photo from my gallery on my cellphone?


----------



## shroomtrooper

Dam OldElm, that is our spot. Ha. Good job. Boy, they sure got bigger.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Birdbrain cant see it but congrats


----------



## birdbrain92

Yeah the best question I have now is how to cook the darn thing because I've never done that. Also it's a yellow morel and it measured out to 6 inches long! Was a little dry too


----------



## birdbrain92

Sorry wish I could upload pics but you got to have the knowledge of a hacker to figure this darn gatget forum morel site out!


----------



## thedogger

I feel that there are more Posts saying that reliable spots haver yet to show much. Is it safe to say the best is yet to come? I have only found a few very small ones so far...hoping more start to show.


----------



## shaneshroom

Very true Thedogger - we need RAIN!


----------



## birdbrain92

How long you guys think it takes after a decent rain for them to grow?


----------



## natashroom

I live in Red Wing n have many spots that have produced hundreds of morels and I have yet to find a single one


----------



## buckthornman

Bird 24hrs maybe 48! Only luck with yellers is in deep buckthorn! Had the f. In. Bag hang in from the waist sunsabitches were falling out as I walked the woods! O well! So deep in the ticks didn't wanna back track. Came home with about 40. Shoulda been 60-70. You newbies need to go get lost in a forest some where and then you will find em! Bucky


----------



## Old Elm

Pretty Dry in Minnesota, careful when flipping your cig butt's out the car window Bucky!! &amp; be sure to carry out all your roaches when smoking in the woods up there.

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/forestry/fire/firerating_restrictions.html


----------



## sporesgalore

Dry indeed. Pray for rain.


----------



## trumzee

Nice find Old Elm. Looks like the brown morel. Several years ago found about 70 morel brown in color. Not the yellow i'm used to seeing. Must be a different taxon.
Looking at the Long Range forecast does look good for next week although that could change. Fingers and toes crossed for h2o.


----------



## stilz

What are these?


----------



## chase

found about 45-50 greys, small yellows last night 90degree weather is drying them out.the under brush (weeds)starting to take over pretty ,shroooms are gonna be very hard to find by the time we get some more rain


----------



## shaneshroom

I honestly can not figure out how to upload a photo on this site - how coudl it be difficult? Any help, any one? Had a good day.


----------



## huntergatherer

i have to use photo bucket, you would think there would be an easier


----------



## shroomtrooper

talk to oldelm


----------



## huntergatherer

way, but not than i'm aware of, i even managed to screw up this posting, so it ain't easy for a guy like me


----------



## tundraking

Shaneshroom, refer to page 3, treebeardlennon's post on how to post pics.


----------



## shaneshroom

washington county fun and yum!


----------



## buckthornman

Elm c'mon I don,t smoke!


----------



## shedberg123

Found about 40 yesterday; mostly black but some yellow already just starting to dry out, stems still white and perfect timing. I'm thinking rain, and go back and check in 5 days to see if the blonds pop up. We hunt mostly our property with 700 foot ravines; finding them on the steep edges by dead elms. At my age, I'm only good for an hour and a half on those slopes.


----------



## trumzee

Found around 20 nice greys and 8 fist sized yellows that were starting to dry out in Wabasha Co.
Some greys were found in the campground. Others on sunny slopes in the coulee. Also found a number of cut stalks. (dang it) Going back next weekend after the rain comes through.


----------



## harvey lovejoy

Thanks Trumzee! Going down to that area on Tuesday and and Wednesday. Hunting on private land so I won't be worried about finding cut stalks. Did you take advantage of the pheasant back and ramps? They were quite plentiful last week.


----------



## Old Elm

Photo's, just drop them into a file on your PC. Then open up your "imgur.com" account , then just drag the photo's you want from your PC into your imgur page. then the rest is a snap loading them onto this site ( just copy &amp; paste)for all of us to enjoy &amp; learn from. THX'z

]//i.imgur.com/OELladO.jpg[/img]


----------



## shaneshroom

Old elm, where do you copy the link? i tried that yesterday multiple times and could not get it to work?


----------



## treebeardlennon

Shaneshroom! After you've uploaded the photos you wish to share, click on one of them in your imgur gallery. A list of different links should appear to the right of your photo, like in the image that OldElm provided. You have some options of which link to copy. You could copy the "direct link" and then click on the image embed icon above the text editor here on the forum and paste it in the little box that opens up



Or you could copy the the "HTML" link and paste it anywhere inside the text editor. Hopefully that helps!


----------



## thedogger

I see alot of pics of morels and they really don't seem that close to any tree at all, let alone a dead elm. I feel like I'm missing out or walking right by morels on my way to the next dead tree. I'm always scanning the ground when I walk but it's there something else I should be looking for?


----------



## shroomtrooper

They are by dead Elms that have started the dying process. Not too far gone that most of the bark is off. You probably are not seeing any because they are kind of scarce yet. We need rain now, too dry. I looked yesterday and found 10 in one spot, but they where starting to dry out and all the other spots I found nothing. Make sure they are Elms not dead Ash also. You will find some just keep looking after the rains.


----------



## trumzee

Chicken Lips - No Problemo on the report. Soil moisture is ok but the air is so dry that any merkle that does pop up the dry air is sucking the moisture out of em. The pheasant back are plentiful but never ate one. I'll have to try that. Speaking of private land back in 2009 I was able to get on 400 acre farmstead near Bangor WI. Good buddies father-in-law has a family farm there. Mostly wooded coulee's. That year rain came at the right time and we counted morel by the pound. Must have picked close to 50 lbs. What a haul! That was as good as it gets for me. Rain at the right time is the key to a make or break season. Looking at the radar rain is trying to move north/northeast into the se corner of the state. The morel are looking for a good drink now so late it rain-let it rain!


----------



## iland99

Picked about 165 black morels with the wife and kids in about 2 hours on Saturday. Not bad considering we had the 2 year old with! This was in Hubbard County. About half were starting to dry out already and about half were very fresh. I tried a bunch of new spots last night and struck out on all of them. We need rain!


----------



## morelgirl0221

If you find morels that are starting to dry out, are the ok to pick and eat still?


----------



## morelgirl0221

This is what I found last Wednesday (now that I know how to post pics)


----------



## Old Elm

"MorelGirl0221 ' I suppose a person could rehydrate them a bit, but personally I believe those mature drying one's put out a TON of spores and are best left for future pickers in the years ahead. There will be plenty of fresh one's soon enough if we get this forecasted rain.... 
Good picken to you going forward, peace.


----------



## judy j

Dry/Dried morels cook fine and dried morels are one way of preserving them. They taste a whole lot better than wet decaying ones.


----------



## mushroom_mentor

FOUND SOME![video]https://youtu.be/tVAEj9RGYJ8[/video]


----------



## Old Elm

:roll:


----------



## goose

Will we start to see more after this rain? If so how long should it take for them to star to show?


----------



## shroomtrooper

One way to find out, I will check this morning. Kind of a cold rain, wonder if that effects it, but any rain is great.


----------



## poetpowr

Goodhue County was good to me. picked about 1 pound worth of morels and some oysters. Thanks to the deer that i was watching. and spotted the oysters first. good luck everyone


----------



## shaneshroom

I think it is too cold and too dry (not humid) for this rain to activate anything that wasn't already up. I havent had time to check today though...


----------



## goose

I found a bunch of small dark morels a week ago will I find yellows in the same place? I went out this afternoon and checked about 40 elms in my back yard and came up empty. Should I assume they are done in burnsville?


----------



## shaneshroom

I don't believe there is a lear answer Goose, except, maybe! I woud anticpate your group of Elms producing more this season.


----------



## mntammy

Hit a spot in Washington County today. A spot we hit 13 days ago. Found some big foots in the grass before hitting the woods. Found a few nice ones on the edge just getting into the woods which were gray. Found some more yellows way up on top. Nothing in the dense portion of the woods. The yellows as big as my pop cans. Wasn't expecting the yellows!


----------



## birdbrain92

Alright I'm ready for the morels to start popping. I'm hoping to find a lot today due to the recent rains. Will keep you guys updated with what I find. BTW I'm in Winona


----------



## tundraking

Good luck birdbrain92. I'll be down that way this weekend. Let us know how you do!


----------



## batscanner

Just found about a dozen nice yellows in Hennepin County. About 5 inches tall, very fresh. They were on an eastern-facing hill, near an opening into a field, so the area probably got warmed up by the sun and now it's had some rain. It's pretty hit-and-miss, though... I checked a dozen good-looking recently dead elms, and found all of the morels under just one tree. (I don't use that photo sharing service that seems to be needed to post a photo link, otherwise I'd post a link to the photo I took. I'll try a Facebook link and see it it works.)


----------



## mr_ minnesota

Hello all. This is my first posting. I started morel hunting this year and it sure has been a great joy. I have made several trips, some much better than others. My findings have been mainly under dead elms, but also under large cottonwoods and ash trees. The farther I venture from the metro the better but I have been able to find some morels within the metro. I went out last weekend and found roughly 20 (mainly yellows) that were in good shape and another 20 or so that were completely dried out (this was along a fairly open south facing hillside). With the recent rains I am hearing of some already starting to pop and after a day of sun and hopefully not to cool of temperatures I think we should have some good picking ahead of us. Ill try and post my findings in the future.


----------



## harvey lovejoy

Wabasha County still not that great. Got about 50 yesterday for 2 of us. That's less than 5 a hour. Checked out old spots this morning and got skunked. Only the high ground had any groups at all. Mixture of greys and yellow. Biggest 5 inches. May apples only flowering in high areas. Knees are getting tired from the side hills. I'm going fishing. Maybe try again next week.


----------



## omahamorel

Dakota County went out last night between rains and picked around 100 in a couple hours.
Looked to be a lot of small greys popping.


----------



## dwolson

Looked in one of my spots that normally has high yields today. Only found 5 yellows about 5" tall! 

Odd year? I can't tell if it is early or what's going on. 

East St Paul area...


----------



## chase

just picked 53 yellows ranging from 2 to 5 inches in size,found all under 1 tree,happy to have found these as last years spots are not bearing any shrooms this year so far,other than some blacks found earlier. funny year but now i know there out there,

renville co area 

county parks were already gone thru by someone weeds all stepped down few picked stems but they didnt get rich either!


----------



## tundraking

Although I haven't found a single shroom yet, I'm really not worried at all yet... This year is starting out a little cooler, but we've had good rain, and maybe more to come. From many years of past experience, the season can run through memorial weekend. And that's even in southeastern MN. So as long as we continue to get some rain and sun mixed, there's plenty of foraging time left.

Good luck out there and please post pictures to feed our hunger for the site of morels!!


----------



## jules22

Well since you asked for pictures. 
Video: href="https://www.dropbox.com/s/chohv37hywlbrdh/Snapchat-4494448370176222124.mp4?dl=0"&gt;Found these in a backyard by some vines</a>

</a>    &lt;&lt;a


----------



## jules22

^^ Found those big yellows at my usual spot, but not a lot out there. I'll keep checking back. The first 2 pics were in a backyard by some garden vines a few days ago.


----------



## tundraking

Great pics Jules22!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shroomtrooper

you guys are just making me look bad, its slow where I am. Glad your doing well


----------



## mr_ minnesota

Visited a couple sites in Wright County this evening with nothing to show for it. I also checked out a spot in the metro that I had left a few smalls at a few days back and those had been picked  Heading south Saturday to a couple of my money spots hoping those can produce again.


----------



## shroomtrooper

bummer, too bad they where picked. Found 1 today, yellow north side of hill. Go figure.


----------



## mntammy

OMG Jules22 I dream about finding spots like that!!!!! Holy cow


----------



## morel rat

went out today crossing the boarfers found wel over 300 great dat picking!!!


----------



## shaneshroom

Nice Morel Rat - what county? People are pulling big yellows despite the cold. I'm going out tomorrow for sure.


----------



## mr_ minnesota

Found 32 nice yellows yesterday all 3-5" nice and fresh. To my surprise they were surrounding a large 100% alive maple tree. A few small alive elms nearby and 2 feet off of a main trail to boot. The sun is shining and I'm heading out for another day of picking. Good luck this weekend and stay warm everyone.


----------



## kb

Mr.Minn. Down here in MO. soft maples can be very productive some years. Unlike elm they do not need to die, but they are also not as reliable. When they flush in large numbers you can pick incredible amounts if you find the right pattern. Never have been able to figure out why one year they will and then for many years won't. I suspect drought cycles affecting roots, but who knows.Certain patches by limestone streams seem to produce more frequently. I would revisit that spot in the future. Are you near any stream?


----------



## jules22

Do you guys ever leave them to grow longer or always pick when you see them? I found a spot that's somewhat secluded with some nice yellows, but its close to a walking path (35 yards away). Not sure if i should let them grow. Does the taste change with size? Biggest were this size:


----------



## shroomtrooper

Jules22, yes pick that. I finally found about 16 about that size today, was fun. great if you can get them big, taste the same, small grays seem to taste a little better IMO. But so close. Big yellow can get a little crumbly.


----------



## mr_ minnesota

I found an absolute monster today nearly 12". Climbed a small cliff and found this nice yellow sitting next to a dead elm.


----------



## mr_ minnesota

Tried multiple times cant figure out how to post a picture on here. I tried the directions from Page 3 didn't work for me. 

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/Sn0O8DtScss_CRE9IXarDOtrYeWbljvN3DZ_K6mCL2UgCKX-Uz_-GFqlpHwihcgbzqN72RWbc9QN74YLAvM8NspMt4DUYyRuJVWCuO9lZwfLNykBocxgJy13KJEEED53gRwTbGOceph_cpX1woGV3kYAoOXZxMrvaORPObEt9NGGgURL7DiSm8aBWc6ethgXs5_S_1OvQWB7xU4pSfESS4sqCQEMKeBcLB9P19SLrIw7GA08kJQ9-KWLomOnX1ywbKxHnH5zrzBbCoyOFOqUrErcNy2r8WzYrAB3a5mNnEO6sIepmslG68ng-92E76FG8oRxGbUrl5wKS_E-pUownwPtAfukTEH96XaIoUHx1TCNGmVulEUD-5AEQSY450ki3ERv7DvQ1rHE1XifObRaC0IK31yKrQm-ALctolht-Te62wChLiJtJ8_WDjbXTXCgENghiZHlAuVySoWTlTZrxOyqGNqkkqOk8o3gNzSNIS-x7O7SDTvsbsGW83fvhBmvYUpa3TBz7qNDn8OOFut4ehRj42F-jc1S4xhCny0YoLuGZBCuuA1uBmDAd4iWUgd_TDS5PRRZ7Jqj9rAgtdxJLoM2ZY_z8g=w335-h447-no


----------



## kb

jules, look at the size of the gills/pores. Once they get big and open like that one they are not going to grow so much as start rotting. If it was that big and still had small tight gills it could still get larger if conditions are right. I don't leave anything near any trails or even within a mile of a access point unless its just too little. I try to hunt a lot of really secluded areas so I can get away with leaving them sometimes. the problem then is you have to go back, and that last 50 yards wondering if someone else got them is long. No point in picking tiny ones though. ST, i like the smell of the fresh grays better when i pick them, have never been able to tell a difference in taste though. Everyone kept saying everywhere i drove that it was early, but i could see from where i found some that it was in fact not early. After this week i have an eternity free, hope its in season still up that way.


----------



## mntammy

Was thinking about going south near Winona. Can anyone comment on if its worth the trip from the cities? Thanks


----------



## jules22

Ty shroomtrooper and kb for the good info. Found new spots this year after a couple years of trial and error. Had no clue what I was doing looking at every dead tree I came across. I'm not used to finding them this big :-D 

@Mr Minnesota if you look directly above where you are typing you will see buttons. YouTube, Smiley face ect.. Click the button 4 from the right, that will open up a URL and you post your imgur direct link in that box and hit "Apply Image". Hope that helps.


----------



## jules22

Welp took your guys advice and went back tonight to go pick em and they were gone haha. Lesson learned I guess. Still picked some that he/she missed


----------



## fluffhead

I'm sitting on just over a pound of yellows and would like to dehydrate them. Should I wash them first?


----------



## fluffhead

*should i soak them first?


----------



## shaneshroom

Shroom Trooper - glad you finally got some. 
I'm still finding it really tough going. Found some beautiful veins of dead elms today and nothing there. Searched anothe sweet mixed forest with lots of Ash, only found three and a nice flush of early oyesters - the oysters were delicious. Eveything i have found (last weekend and today) has been at the top of south facing slopes, nothing low and nothing deep in the woods on flat land. Is that consistent with others?
Jules, your pic has a equisetum or horse tail next to it which would indicate a low wet area....


----------



## shaneshroom

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## shaneshroom

finally got the pic to post but it posts a double - lol - this thing!


----------



## shroomtrooper

Awe pic Shaneshroom, hold them high and proud. I am trying to download my pic, but the camera seems to connect then disconnects. Tried charging battery, shutting off and on, wonder if the cable is bad.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Hey fluff, I spray them down and rinse them really good, one speck of dirt can ruin a meal. If your dehydrating it does not matter. If your cooking right away you can still rinse them, then dry pan fry them with no oil, so as to get the outside not wet, then they will crisp up better. then melt your butter, I like to brown my butter a little first then finish frying.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Jules22, I reread your post and I am wondering where you west of the metro? Because when I found mine, I noticed there where 2 stems, big stems in the ground. And I thought about it all day. They where almost the same size as the ones I picked, why would they leave them. Not greedy, just wanted some for a meal, thought there spot was safe (35 yards from trail in suburbs) No way they could have missed the others. By a park, initial E park


----------



## fluffhead

Sounds good, thanks shroomtrooper.


----------



## chefsmeat

This has been a great year for me! One big dead elm in Egan next to the freeway. Had to get over some construction fences to get to it. 1.5 pounds under that one tree  4 days later, just north of Prescott, WS. another good pound under one dead elm. Went back to the first spot a few days later and scored another 1/2 pound. Same tree I had been to about 6 days before. Someone had been there in the meantime but they missed a lot! Didn't look far enough from the tree. Going north today near Forest lake. Think they are finished in the city. Good Luck!


----------



## mushroom_mentor

Fluffhead, you don't NEED to wash them first, or at least I don't. It's just an extra step in the process and usually if I'm dehydrating, it's pounds of morels so it's a lot of work for one little dehydrator. Plus, once you want to re-hydrate them, they get a bath then! 

For those of you who enjoy our videos, take a look at the pounds of morels we found this past week. We went to a couple new spots, some with success and some with just a few. We haven't been able to get out as much as we'd like. Thankfully, I quit working full-time so I from here on out, I'm going hunting almost everyday! [video]https://youtu.be/k5bKir2cv38[/video]


----------



## shroomtrooper

Chefsmeat hope your wrong about being done, most of my spots has not produced a single one. Glad you did good. I dont think there is a second flush really, but I hope there is a partial flush, some come up but then the weather shuts them down. Then weather gets good again and they finish. As for the time of year found some earlier than normal, then nothing popped. But time wise we are right on schedule. I think thats why when I do find some they are big, started to pop during that warm spell. They say morels can-grow for 15 days under normal conditions, this weather was not that normal, so are we seeing morels that started to pop awhile ago, who knows for sure. All I can remember when It gets warmer and almost feels humid, usually the big flush starts. Every year is a little different. If it was bone dry and hot I would be more worried, yes some hill sides and edges got pretty dry, but inside the woods they fared a lot better. I went out this morning again, nothing. Some prime Elms too. If it gets up to 75-80 degrees, with nights up above 50, and they do not pop I will very surprised.


----------



## fluffhead

mushroom_mentor... :roll: 

Go spam some other website.


----------



## jules22

@shroomtrooper I'm South of the Twin cities. Not by any parks with initial E. I've thought about that if anyone I run into checks in here. Would have been nice to have my own spot, but I'm not greedy. Usually everyone I run into has been pretty cool with the exception of one or two that look at you like your trespassing.

@shaneshroom Yep you are correct about the horse tail. Wouldn't have thought they'd be in there. They are easier to spot I'll tell ya that


----------



## kb

good god, this mentor idiot went part time to hunt morels. If you really can support yourself great. Otherwise your Another fool i will need to pay more taxes to support. Based on what your videos have you won't find enough morels to do it. Politicians love you guys, i bet i know who you vote for. Please don't have children i will need to pay for also.


----------



## jules22

@mushroom_mentor You guys didn't even hesitate to take the "1" mushroom that guy had fenced in :-? He was probably dreaming of all the ways he was gonna cook it up.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Jules22, I thought I picked your shrooms for a second. It was weird, 2 cut, big stems and another 10 big ones in the same spot I got. Glad they where not yours.


----------



## dubzak

@ kb You're a grade "A" DB !!!!! I've been reading this forum for years and have never felt the need to join until your last post. What the hell is your problem ???? Leave your lame political views out of this forum, NOBODY cares about crooked politics on this forum !! It does't matter if we agree with you or not. This is a MOREL MUSHROOM FORUM. Go spew you hate somewhere else. Comments on the video is appropriate but assuming you know about somebody else's life and how they pay their bill is ludicrous !!! Enjoy the morel season while it lasts and be kind to our fellow Americans!!


----------



## boom

Dear Morel Hunters of Minnesota,

Today is Sunday May 15th and I would like to share my days hunt with you. I found 40 keepers and 7 moldy ickie booms. Also, found about 8 half-free morels. Not to mention a sick pheasant back/saddle. This is my second year mushroom hunting and look forward to hunting for many more years. I am not the smartest hunter and have watched many many many videos and lots of reading. I think maybe we have another week. Lots of mushrooms will go bad this week because they were not found. The cold weather did not stop them - however I believe it did help them keep from becoming burned by hot weather/sun. I am so happy to share the following with you. 

The day started out like this:

 

Then I found this, I don't like these:

 

Holy cow, biggest pheasant back I have found:

 

And today ended up like this:



Last weekend, a five hour walk yielded this :-| :-| :

 


On 5/10/2016 (whilst raining and down-pouring:

 

For fun:

 

I am most certainly hooked on shrooming for life, I enjoy the exercise and special thanks to my friend "K" that taught me how to do this - I am forever grateful. I look forward to learning about all different types of shrooms - there is more to life than morals!!!!! (...........or is there?)


----------



## boom

I hope the pictures worked. Tried my best yall!


----------



## jules22

@Boom when you put the picture link in it needs to be the direct link to the picture. Usually ends with .jpg or .png


----------



## shaneshroom

Solid day of big yellows. A few were past their prime. All i found were on steep slopes under maples admist ferns near creeks. Found some gorgeous young oysters on a maple. Had an amazing morel sanwich for lunch, went back out and scored more and came back home for for an amazing meal of oysters, morels and chicken. 
--
Hey, we should all be kind - not sure why everyone is always hating on mentors - i enjoy their videos and everyone's nice posts.
Peace!


----------



## kb

sorry dub, don't hate, got tired i guess of their promotional video spam on every state board over and over. You are right morels are the focus. But if you don't like my opinion, who cares, they stop spamming the board and they never hear it. I have given locations, numbers, all kinds of advice on this board for years with no intent other than to help and in general i am polite. Definitely don't hate, but i may be a DB, only grade B though.


----------



## mntammy

Took a road trip today South. OMG did we score. We found 65 morels today and the biggest being 10 inch yellow! The 10 inch one is probably the biggest one we found ever. I don't believe the season is over at all. We found 4 that were past there prime. The others varied from a few small greys to large beautiful yellows. I would guess we got about 3 to 4 pounds or more. We had to go deep into the woods to get these. Then found a path in the woods and right on the open path we found some more. We also drove around and stopped the car and checked another tree which had 10 large fresh ones slightly blonde. These averaged 5 to 6 inches each-beautiful condition. We were in the woods for 6 hours to get these. We got home late so didn't get any in the frying pan too exhausted. Will be trying in the metro this week and will post any finds. Were taking a newbie out on Wednesday so hopefully will let her find her first one!


----------



## tundraking

I took my Mom shroomin this weekend deep in the bowels of southern MN. She showed me how to shroom hunt when I was 5 years old. Finding a big haul was one of her bucket list items. She turned 70 this year, so I took her to a spot I've turkey hunted before. Nice long draw up into the ravines. That way she could stay low and I could go high. I found a few up the bluffs, but not as many as she did. Finally by late afternoon we had picked a few, but she gave in and said she needed to head back to the truck. As she turned around and started heading back, she ran into the mother load! After I gave her some time to pick and enjoy, I made my way back down to her and helped her mop up what was remaining.
Also, picked some ramps and found a few morels back home near Elk River, MN.
Hopefully the pics work or at least give you a link to them... Here it goes... 

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c136/mrettmann/IMG_1891.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c136/mrettmann/DSC01865.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c136/mrettmann/DSC01867_1.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c136/mrettmann/IMG_1889.jpg


----------



## tundraking

Well... It worked...Sort of. LOL


----------



## kb

tundra, good for you. My dad is almost 86 and i would have loved to have taken him anywhere this spring to find morels. We used to go often every year until mom passed and his knees got bad. He got a new knee this winter, i hope next year is a good year. Maybe i can get him out a few times. nice find there. did you get those on an elm?


----------



## kylefresh

257 beautiful prime goldies. 10 pounds all under one tree. so much fun. out with someone who's never foraged and wandered into this after 20 minutes...


----------



## kylefresh

one more try


----------



## shroomtrooper

Wow great photos everyone, that is what its all about. Had a rough day at work but you should see my smile while I read and looked at the pictures. Hope there is some left by Wednesday.


----------



## jules22

@kylefresh Whoa that's a nice haul.


----------



## tundraking

kb, Yes, giant dead elm spreading its magic dust all over an area of the ravine. Morels were all over about a 20 yard diameter area next to it. Ended up with 8 pounds.

kylefresh, looks like a great find!


----------



## tundraking

Boom, Great pics! Being you had snow, how far north are you? I'm wondering if morels have started in far northern MN yet... Anyone have a "confirmed" answer?


----------



## morelmaniacmn

I was out in the very northern part of MN this weekend. Pretty slow but did find about 40 blacks, but I've never hunted up there before. It took a ton of work to get that many, but they have started.


----------



## mntammy

Kylefresh what an amazing find!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing the photo. The tree you found will produce about two more years, but not in that quantity.


----------



## morelgirl0221

Found five nice size yesterday on a quick check on our spots... looked like someone scored on some monsters before we got there, but we found a new spot that they had missed. How much longer do we have to find them?


----------



## Old Elm

" MorelGirl0221 " just my best guess, ok. With the upcoming weekend forecast going into the 80's,that will probably doom the prolific part of the season, and just leave a few tough old blonds here &amp; there. All's we're finding now are blonds and they are right on PRIME this week. Get out today,tmrrw,ect..... Don't mean to be negative, just real. Yesterdays haul,as you can see these are primo,but close to turning.



]//i.imgur.com/kR5koBZ.jpg[/img] ]//i.imgur.com/kR5koBZ.jpg[/img]


----------



## shroomtrooper

Nice OE. Heading out right now


----------



## Old Elm

Toast anyone? Finding quite a few past prime YELLOW's but no sweet tender GRAYS. Gonna plant these by my old apple tree's.

//i.imgur.com/h6O2CRo.jpg[/img]//i.imgur.com/h6O2CRo.jpg[/url][/img][/url]


----------



## morelgirl0221

Thanks, getting good out there today! Perfect day to talk a walk through the woods!


----------



## Old Elm

We put up a wren house today in honor of "BUCKTHORNMAN" &amp; his reliable "Wren - O - Meter"

]//i.imgur.com/Xrjb41E.jpg[/img]


----------



## shroom god

OE that's a decent score for a tough year. Hat's off to ya! I thought about you folks up there when they were forecasting frost here in central Iowa and northward just a few days ago. I'd rather have it be cool that hot, but FROST is another matter! Anyway, that's a nice haul for a day in a really tough season. Tough going this year for reasons I can't quite understand yet.


----------



## shroom god

GL trooper...it's a different year. In spite of everything, this is a struggle of wo/man against nature this year,and to such an extent that I can't quite compare it with anything in memory. BATTLE.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

This year has been frustrating for me as well. Lots of time in the woods and should have a lot more to show for the effort. It just seemed like there was never really enough moisture this year. But who know lol....so the battle continues!!


----------



## Old Elm

We’re well into 300+ this year, and yes we’ve had to work hard for them, but hey isn’t that what it’s all about? I’ve never had an easy time/year of it, but they’ve all been wonderful. Every year is its own experiance, and I wouldn’t have it any other way. Gotta think outside the box, and keep finding new places/ techniques…… Go For It!! - It's never a "BATTLE"


----------



## trumzee

Back from a few days of vacation. Slime pickins in Wabasha and Winona Co's. Lost track of the many choice dead elms that did not produce any morel. Managed only 40 from a se facing hill of pines and poplar. More pheasant backs than morel are around many dead elms. Some as big as dinner plates. Trout fishing was better! Good to see the posted pics of those Golden Beauties. Going out today. Rain needed.


----------



## buckthornman

Its always a battle! But we must battle on in all that we are and all that we do! Buckthornman says thanks oldelm! But the wrens do even more! Planting apple trees today. I think I'll name them after sg, oe, st. This season is gonna have a strange end! Just 1 more flush. C'mon mother nature stay in the battle! Keep on!! Keepin on!!


----------



## kb

trumzee, I saw the same in much of w. iowa. Lots of those pheasant backs on elm that should have had morels. I have never seen so many pheasants instead of morels. And they were all on elms. Hope they don't replace the morels every year. Buck, funny how little value the gov. places on things. My grandfather had an orchard of about 20 trees he used. the gov. put a highway through and took out his orchard. they gave him nothing for the trees because it was not commercial. Dumb. I bet there are still many good ones on the N. slopes up there. What do you guys think?


----------



## shroomtrooper

Well, my year has been a all time low. New spots yesterday, saw choice Elms that did not produce just like KB said, and I have noticed also all the pheasant backs, the year of the pheasant backs. My area was hit hard for some reason, still hope for the big foots to come around. I power walked for 3 hours straight today, 2 dried up morels. I always had the hope, over the hill, one more Elm, check everything.... I suddenly stood there and thought, its over, I did my best. I have never had a year knowing what to look for with such low yield. Went home, put some stuff out for the spring cleanup, trimmed my shrubs, but always thinking what did I miss. I came inside, saw Shroomgods post, OldElm, buckthorn, KB, Trumzee Morelmaniac, and I started to smile, I had a good year, met OldElm, never saw a year where my area bypassed the grays and started with full blown yellows, a learning experience. Next time I am hitting the road if its like this year. Good job all. Good luck the rest of the year, Its just starting


----------



## mushy galore

It was the same for me, shroomtrooper. I ended up with about 20 after looking at more dead elms than I care to count over 8 separate outings. Picked my first one (a yellow) on May 3 and picked a few yesterday. Definitely a below average season. They just never showed up. I think the combination of those freezing nights and the dry stretch did most of them in.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Yes Mushy, its like it barely got warm enough for them to pop, then the big freeze killed some and shut down the rest. I dont know if it killed off any really, but for sure shut down the flush.


----------



## kb

ST, you gave me my morel journal name for this year. Year of the Pheasant Back, sounds more positive than, Worst morel year in Quarter Century. It really did seem that the more Pheasants i saw the less morels. Almost like they took their place. SW. Iowa few pheasants/more morels, CW to NW Iowa was the opposite. Scary. I did not pick any greys in Iowa. I was hoping maybe for a little late picking up your way, I start on vacation tomorrow, and its only about 1000 miles round trip. If i go i will let you guys know how the northies are looking. Any of you ever make down to Mo, Kan, or W. Iowa give me a shout.


----------



## Old Elm

" kb " come on up West central Wisconsin, close to St. Paul/MPLS, figure there's still some pickin left if ya don't mind yellows. If yr headed this way i'll give ya my #, and a place to bunk out, nothing fancy, but clean &amp; dry.


----------



## yummy

My first post on a great message board. I also found my morel count was down this year and found a few more pheasant backs than in the past. I'm still hoping to get out again - time permitting.


----------



## buckthornman

Still picking here it's not gang busters! But Ya 20 25 a day isn't bad adds up! Remember it's a grind what's 25 times 25? Ok then let's keep in the battle gang and what is with this hacker shit meds and blah blah blah! Can we get it to stop!!!!fudruckers is it annoying! Sg good to here from you and gus. O the Times they are a changin!!buckthornman


----------



## shroomtrooper

KB, if you get a chance meet up with OldElm, real nice guy. I should have hit the road more, It is not good where I am but I am sure there are places producing. I will be on the road Monday, Tue. If I had time I might have thought about going for northern MN blacks, son has tennis sections this next week. Amazing what a good nights rest will do, ready to hit it again, have mesh bag, will travel :wink:


----------



## shroomtrooper

Hey Willy, welcome aboard.


----------



## mntammy

Went to a new location yesterday and found 5 nice yellows. Not dried up what so ever.


----------



## kb

old elm, wow thanks for the offer. As you can see i am still in Mo so far. Had to help my son with some financial stuff this afternoon. He just graduated as an RN at Christmas and is making almost what i make already. Did not want him to deal with financial "experts" with his little experience. After the subprime mess i don't trust many of them anymore. Sorry if some of you are the good ones. Yellows, white, gray, as long as they are not rotten they are all good. I got a picture sent from a friend today up there and she had about 20 giant white/greys off a north slope. As of now I plan on leaving real early tomorrow, unless my wife disagrees. About 50/50 as of now. Going to help her plant flowers after work to try and grease the skids, been gone a lot. I appreciate the offer OE, but i will probably be driving around so many spots who knows where i will end up if i go. ST, you did right going to your son's matches. My son gave tennis a whirl in HS, I was way north during one of his match days and got such a guilt trip i got back in the car and drove back home. His smile was priceless when he saw me show up at the match. He knows how it kills me not to be picking. yeh, the driving is the hard part, i wish you guys were only 500 or so round trip I could do that in one day. welcome willy, we bark a lot but we are mostly housebroken.. Buck, if the 25 are as big as the ones in the picture they will add up fast weight wise. Grind is all this old dude can do anymore. Sprinting through the timber days are done.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Your a good one KB, keep trucking.


----------



## buckthornman

Kb there big but still getting some midrange ones also. I don't Sprint. Miss to many morels Kb! Keep truckin


----------



## stbarry

Newbie here. You all may be feeling disappointed with your season, but it's turned hopeful for me.


----------



## shaneshroom

Found a gorgeous patch of giant yellows today in perfect shape on a steep slope where there was nothing visable 7 days ago.


----------



## stumpjumper

Nw Missouri here, just got up to twin cities and headed to river falls anyone got any tips they could give me to find a shrooms round here


----------



## shroomtrooper

Elaborate stbarry on your post, what did you find?


----------



## shroomtrooper

stumpjumper, you would have to ask the northern MN boys about that, they are like Ninjas, they come to this forum once in awhile, they helped me out once, cant remember the name tho.


----------



## yummy

Shroomtrooper &amp; KB - Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## stumpjumper

Well any tips would be great, went way up north last year and didn't do very good, the forests are different and never quite figured out the black morel


----------



## morelmaniacmn

I've been up north this year and it was tough. It was the first time I've ever hunted up by the border. Almost all pines, which I'm sure was the reason. Found about a dozen in a few hours. Found most in disturbed ground...trails, bulldozer trails, damaged ground, stuff like that. Probably won't go back unless I hear of something better going on up there! But yes, they are there. Its funny, I hunt central MN and have NEVER found anything besides black morels....seeing pictures of big nasty yellows sure make me jealous though!! Road trip south is in order early season next year


----------



## Old Elm

Well, it was another good season, “however it’s all over for me except the dryin.”

]//i.imgur.com/kMDS1L3.jpg[/img]


----------



## shaneshroom




----------



## shaneshroom




----------



## shaneshroom

I'm traveling all week so know today would be my last day, I found 8 large very large yellow and two giants. i learned so much this year. I saw amazing things in the woods, enjoyed 7 large morel meals, found morels under maples on steep slopes, learned how to cook tender pheasant back, found a bunch of oysters and discovered some amazing oyster recipes. I cant wait for the Chantarelles, Chicken of the Woods and Hen of the Woods. Peace all!


----------



## stumpjumper

Old elm you seem to have done better than most thus year


----------



## stumpjumper

I'm guessing northerneverywhere I keep looking they're is to much oak... before I left Missouri I was finding them around sycamore trees the best seemed like every sycamore had a shroom around it but haven't seen any sycamore trees up here


----------



## Old Elm

Thank you," StumpJumper " but I don't know about that, seems a lot of people I know had a decent to normal year. If it helps at all, I was able to start finding the pins in April, and pretty consistently be in the woods almost everyday for two months. I never put to much into last years spots, and avoid being proprietary to any given area, but rather get out and hunt up new areas, using the tools I've learned from prior years. I hope you have a good summer/fall hunt, and keep us posted on your finds, Chants, Chickens, Hedgehogs ,Bolete's, ect, ect........
Peace.


----------



## stumpjumper

Sorry phone messed that last message up... supposed say northerns are bout all that's left and everywhere I keep looking there's to much oak...


----------



## stumpjumper

I definitely try to find every type of mushroom I can... one if my favorites for sure is the hen of the woods :-D found one last year that was 32 pounds :-D


----------



## Old Elm

StumpJumper ,if yer still after them key in on dying/dead Elm trees. head outta R.F. in an Ellsworth direction, then swing on over Prescott way. Trembel river, Rush river, Kinni river ect.


----------



## kb

stumpjump, I just got back to nw. Mo from up in Minn. I spent 8 hours sat. and another 6 today hunting between HW 14 and the twin cities pretty much. I ended up with a little over #8. There were some on north slope elm still good. But it was a grind. I will not be walking well for several days. Nothing i would call fresh. a big shout out to Mo.shroom mate if you are reading bud, on your tip on cottonwoods. I got the best of both worlds,i found a little grove some utility company cut on a right of way, right next to a road in some kind of thorny nightmare. I got half of what i ended up with there. don't seem to have a lot of cottonwood bottoms in Minn. or i would have switched to them and left the pheasant back loaded elms entirely.


----------



## stumpjumper

The mushrooms is the only reason I'm up here... I will be here until I can find no more then will move on to other types of mushrooms :-D thank you for the tip old elm I'll keep that in mind! I'm really hoping to hit the mother load weather their old or fresh


----------



## stumpjumper

It's nice just exploring the u.s.


----------



## stumpjumper

kB you say you just got back to nw mo well I'm from a little tiny historic town called Weston... you ever heard of it? And that's a lot of walking you did, I plan on doing as much as I possibly can


----------



## kb

not many morels by weston this year, at least where i was looking. We should have car pooled.


----------



## missourishroommate

kb, I'm glad you were able to get into some. I was chomping at the bit thinking I should have gone back up there. But I was lured on the road 11 weeks in a row and it was time to call it quits for me.

Good luck ShroomMates!
Mitch


----------



## kellyf

I have 2 spots from last year that I have been checking weekly. Nothing, no stumps/no one beat me to them. Do morels skip some years if they don't get that right temp and moisture combination? Has anyone else seen this?

Q #2: 53 degrees is known as the prime soil temperature. If it gets too warm will that prevent them from blooming? Do we know what that temp is?


----------



## shedberg123

Kelly:
They don't always repeat year after year. If you hit the mother lode on a tree one year, its probable you'll get a few to a dozen the next; but not always. Always good if possible to let a few spore out for the area to repeat on other trees. Same areas, different trees generally is my rule; although I check a lot of them over and over. I'm finding a lot of pheasant backs on the older trees and generally don't find the two together. But that's maybe just me. also, I'm always scouting potential dying trees that may produce the following year; a hand held GPS works dandy for getting back to those areas.
I went out today having missed the past two weeks with a fractured foot and found 2 pounds; made the pain worthwhile I guess. Found them just in time as they were starting to dry out; big 12 inch yellows and blacks; all but 3 on one tree.


----------



## masterhunter3000

700 in Michigan in north. Whites just starting, reply dry. Keep shrooming,


----------



## kb

Mitch, thanks again. You are a road warrior. Next year you will kill them down south on those tipped cottons you found. Where did you say they where again? Ha! You have earned time to sit and eat morels my man. Maybe you can show me how to find some of those fungi you hunt in the summer. Keeps me in shape for next morel season and allows me to tag elm. Always leads back to morels for me. Shed had some good advice there, I sure have not seen pheasants and morels together, and i bet i have seen 300 elm with no morels and pheasants. Always carry a GPS. I had 500 tagged elms for certain timbers to work with this spring. I will clear it now and start over. Some were over 2 years old so i don't have a choice. Kelly i had great spots that were for sure skipped this year, just had real crappy timing on the moisture and temps. so i had to get in the old grey camry and keep on truckin to somewhere else. Keep an eye on accumulated moisture on the NOAA web site. Usually more is better, but not always. Some places require less moisture than others it seems in my experience, and the timing means everything.


----------



## kb

master, what do you guys pick on in your area? Pine? What are your tells up there? I have picked on cedar down in my area and all you do is wonder around. Dead or alive does not matter. If they are there they are there. Mind sharing a little information? I have never been in N.Mich. just the south.


----------



## elmgirl

can anyone help me out... just wondering if the season is completly over, we will be heading up to wisconsin from indiana this weekend we will be there early friday morning and want to hunt morels anychance we might find any perhaps in the northern part of the state?


----------



## tundraking

Elmgirl, I spoke to friends up north around Cook, MN and they said that it was just getting started about a week or so ago. Plus with the rain showers, it should be a good time to go. 
Maybe someone else on here that is also from northern MN could chime in. Someone had posted earlier that they were up there a week ago, and they thought it was over. On the contrary, its just gettin going.


----------



## shaneshroom

Elm Girl, I was titting great ones this weekend just north of the twin cities on the dry hilly slopes - northern MN is definatley gotta be going strong.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

I was up in Northern MN by the border about a week ago and found some fresh blacks. It was very dry still where I was then but I do see there should be rain this week. It isn't over up there yet. I was out Saturday in central MN and it is over there for blacks IMO, unless you can find low spots with more moisture. Just too dang dry still.


----------



## elmgirl

Tundra King and Shaneshroom thanks glad I finally got some feedback I've posted on another forum and didn't get any responses, and didn't want to make the drive if the season was over... We visited SE Wisconsin a couple weekends ago and it was great there I didn't want to leave lol I now have very little interest in hunting in my state next year


----------



## mushroom_mentor

Sounds like we should be good to go on finding blacks up north this weekend. We'll probably be looking from Brainerd to Bemidji. The season started slightly later than last year, and we went up the same time last year and found plenty so we should be good. fingers crossed. 

Also, we have a new video up, if anyone is interested. Good luck and keep looking![video]https://youtu.be/qt4VskHV87k[/video]


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Actually the season started about 2 week earlier than last year in Central MN. You may be able to find some in very moist areas but all other are dried out.


----------



## cw

Hello! I found these in the middle of May in one spot I thought was early. I'm sorry to hear others on here had a rough time


----------



## cw

This was my first year having enough to dry - here are the results:


----------



## lynny

Ok new to site. Want morels badly here in SW Wi. Do I have a chance at all today please?


----------



## mushy galore

no


----------



## lynny

Ok I was wonderin here in SW Wi if I had a chance also to go lookin today....Anyone have any info for me please?


----------



## lynny

Thx MG....dont waste my time huh?


----------



## mushy galore

It would be a waste of time. And if you did find anything, the probability of it being in any condition worth eating would be low.


----------



## shroomtrooper

CW nice, congrats


----------



## shaneshroom

I've been finding lots of oystes and very early and completely delicious Chicken of the Woods!


----------



## Old Elm

Yes they are up &amp; doing well shaneshroom. Really nice right now, minimal bugs on em.


----------



## judyfifacoins

The past spherical with the little CSGO knives league, Inter Milan misplaced to be able to Juventus 0-2, although Palermo 0-0 Bologna. The 2 factors following your beginning video game sluggish rate, nevertheless the midfielder scraping a lot more intensive. The initial 10 moments, Inter Milan out of cash the particular deadlock right after Ljajic midfielder side the particular basketball right out there lower photo around nook prevailed, the particular report started to be 1-0! Houbalemo the particular basketball wanting to improve the particular strike, nevertheless the Inter Milan security will be robust which is not necessarily uncovered imperfections.


----------

